# Amplificador Rocokola 250 Watts ! NO Funciona ¡



## porraspunk (Oct 3, 2011)

Hola amigos: construi  este amplificador http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp250w_01.php  es de 250 w mono, funciona, tiene un buen sonido sin ruidos,,, pero con el volumen al maximo (desde una pc) no llega a sonar mas fuerte que un amplificador de 50w , utilizando un preamplificador... como podria hacerlo sonar como deberia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2011)

Estás usando parlantes de automovil ?


----------



## zopilote (Oct 3, 2011)

Tienes que fijarte en el diagrama, las resistencias de realimentacion, esas que van al pin 3 del opam, tienes que variarlas, primero puedes probar en aumentar la de 33 K a unos 39K luego a 42K hasta que tu salida alcance el deseado sin que se deforme. Tambien puedes variar el de 1K pero ese es otro asusto.
 Primero trata de medir cuanto el max voltaje que se logra amplificar, coloca un multimetro en AC a la salida. preferiblemente analogico, esto no es tan exacto pero ayuda sino tienes osciloscopio, luego que midas el voltaje eficaz ya sabras cuanto es el voltaje pico igualandolo a 1.4142 x Veficaz.


----------



## porraspunk (Oct 3, 2011)

me podrias explicar mejor eso de medir el voltaje de la salida? 
que voltaje deberia medir?

cuantos voltios de ac en la salida?


----------



## royalex (Nov 13, 2011)

yo tengo un problema parecido con el de 100 watts mono de la misma pagina con la diferencia que no tira nada pero lo poco que anda se escucha muy bien


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 13, 2011)

bueno por que no suben fotos para revisarlo?


----------



## faustostar (Nov 14, 2011)

hola, yo conozco bien el ampli de 100w mono, como dijo sergiod porque no subes fotos para asi ayudarte y ademas revisa si lo hiciste en mdo espejo o no



porraspunk dijo:


> Hola amigos: construi  este amplificador http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp250w_01.php  es de 250 w mono, funciona, tiene un buen sonido sin ruidos,,, pero con el volumen al maximo (desde una pc) no llega a sonar mas fuerte que un amplificador de 50w , utilizando un preamplificador... como podria hacerlo sonar como deberia?



este amplificador es para usarlo conn parlantes de 4Ohm


----------



## porraspunk (Nov 14, 2011)

ya solucione el problema, habia que cambiar la resistencia de 33k por una de 100 k ,,, eso hace subir la ganancia y suena perfecto ahora... ademas le agregue un preamplificador....


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 14, 2011)

porraspunk dijo:


> ya solucione el problema, habia que cambiar la resistencia de 33k por una de 100 k ,,, eso hace subir la ganancia y suena perfecto ahora... ademas le agregue un preamplificador....



que bien que ya funcione al 100% pero igual podrias subir fotitos


----------



## porraspunk (Nov 14, 2011)

bueno las subo la semana que viene porque ahora no la tengo


----------



## porraspunk (Nov 14, 2011)

hola: quisiera saber que parlantes me conviene usar para este amplificador que construi :  http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp250w_01.php     . Es de 250 w a 4 ohm mono...que seria lo mejor? 2 parlantes de 12"? 1 de 15" o 2 de 15"??

250 rms...........


----------



## djdrako (Nov 15, 2011)

eso es gusto de uno master... si lo tienes estereo ( 250 watt por salida) yo te diria que con unos 2 de 12 pulgada 600 watt a 4 ohm sonaria bien o con 2 de 16 pulgadas de 1200 watt  igual sonaia bien....

yo tengo un amplificador de 1000 watt (4 salidas de 250 watt) y conecto en cada una de ellas 4 palantes de 600 watt. 12 pulgadas de marca piramid. esa marca no es tan buena.. pero suena super.....  saludos


----------



## villetrucci (Nov 25, 2013)

Mi problema. Arme un amplificador de 250w que proponen en una página, y después d*e un *tiempo y enfurto lo termine pero al encenderlo solo hace un ruido agudo, y después de hacer muchas pruebas y leer en muchos lugares m*e *di cuenta que en la salida hay 57 v dc, que por lo que lei no debe de pasar d*e *1 o 2 v, entonces supongo que hay algo muy mal por ahi.

PRUE*B*AS REALI*Z*ADAS: 

TRANSISTORES: cheque todos los transi*s*tores, identificando si son npn o pnp, asi como la base, colector y emisor, asi como su hFC, Y todo parece estar bien, aun q*ue* leí q*ue* a veces aunque marquen bien desconectados, conectados pueden fallar aun q*ue* la verdad no se como medirlos en uso.

INTEGRADO: Medí el integrado tl071 en sus pines y en 4o pin m dan 54v dc, y por lo que he leído el integrado solo soporta máximo hasta 18v, por lo que infiero que hay ahí otro problema. Este integrado lo he cambiado ya 2 veces pero supongo q*ue* por el voltaje ya m*e* los *h*abra quemado.
Al medir puse la punta negra en el pin 3 y la roja den el 4 y 7, y en ambos casos m*e* da corriente negativa de 54v dc.
DIODOS ZENER: este circuito usa un voltaje de 60v mínimo y para el integrado se usan 2 zeners de 15v, los cuales cambie por si estaban mal, y al medirlos en uso m*e* marcan 3.8v 4 máximo, y no se si eso este bien, porq*ue* en el integrado m*e* marca 54v en el 4º y 7º pin.
PLACA: por si hubiera algún corto en la placa q*ue* no haya observado de*b*o cambiarla por otra placa, camb*i*ando componente por componente, checándolos con el multímetro. Menos la mayoría de los condensadores, ya que no tengo un capa*c*imetro, y aun asi permanece el mismo voltaje de salida.
Por*_*favor ayúdenme ya no se q*ue* hacer estoy muy frustrado. Adjunto diagrama con layout. 







http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/ammplificador-250w-783922.jpg


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2013)

villetrucci dijo:


> . . . .INTEGRADO: Medí el integrado tl071 en sus pines y en 4o pin m dan 54v dc, y por lo que he leído el integrado solo soporta máximo hasta 18v, por lo que infiero que hay ahí otro problema. . . .



Revisa de haber colocado los diodos (2) zener de 15V con la orientación correcta. En el zócalo del integrado debes tener +15V en la pata 7 y -15V en la pata 4 medidos respecto de GND

En algún lugar del Foro se habla de este amplificador, cuando lo encuentre este tema será movido allí.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-250w-mono-entrega-toda-potencia-64077/

*>>>Descargue aqui<<*<


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-250w-mono-entrega-toda-potencia-64077/
> 
> *>>>Descargue aqui<<*<



*! Temas aglutinados ¡*


----------



## zopilote (Nov 26, 2013)

Se nota que somos el soporte tecnico de los fanaticos rockoleros, sin más datos uno no puede llegar a comprender en donde esta el asunto.
 Ya se a visto que confeccionan los pcb sin espejarlos, sueldan todo sin serciorarse que el componente es del valor correcto y tiene los pines correctamente posicionados, aqui uno tiene que medir dos veces y soldar solo una vez, usar el focometro y un multimetro para medir los voltajes.


----------



## villetrucci (Nov 27, 2013)

Hola buenas noches, primero q*ue* todo muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leerme y ayudarme, muchas gracias.
Por ahora les puedo contar que una vez más revise el diagrama y el layout y mi circuito y note algo obvio q*ue* no había visto, en el lugar donde compre todos los componentes m*e* dieron las 2 resistencias que bajan el voltaje para el integrado con un valor de 39000 en lugar de 3900, y debido a mi inexperiencia no lo note cuando los monte, pero ahora ya los cambie y medí el integrado en sus pines 4 y 7 y ya m dan los -15v en el 4 y +15 en el 7, eso m*e* dio una esperanza y también cambie el tl071 y medí la salida nuevamente y buuuu sigue arrojando los 57v dc, pero bueno creo q*ue* tengo un problema menos, muchas gracias. A*grego* unas fotos del circuito por si alguien puede hacerme notar alguna incompetencia d*e* mi parte debido a mi inexperiencia nuevamente muchas gracias y les platico como va.
www.subeimagenes.com/img/ampli-250w1-784632.jpg
www.subeimagenes.com/img/ampli-250w2-784639.jpg


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2013)

1) ¿ Comprobaste lo que comenté ?
2) ¿ Aislaste los transistores de salida del disipador ?


----------



## Kowaky (Nov 27, 2013)

villetrucci dijo:


> Hola buenas noches, primero q*ue* todo muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leerme y ayudarme, muchas gracias.
> Por ahora les puedo contar que una vez más revise el diagrama y el layout y mi circuito y note algo obvio q*ue* no había visto, en el lugar donde compre todos los componentes m*e* dieron las 2 resistencias que bajan el voltaje para el integrado con un valor de 39000 en lugar de 3900, y debido a mi inexperiencia no lo note cuando los monte, pero ahora ya los cambie y medí el integrado en sus pines 4 y 7 y ya m dan los -15v en el 4 y +15 en el 7, eso m*e* dio una esperanza y también cambie el tl071 y medí la salida nuevamente y buuuu sigue arrojando los 57v dc, pero bueno creo q*ue* tengo un problema menos, muchas gracias. A*grego* unas fotos del circuito por si alguien puede hacerme notar alguna incompetencia d*e* mi parte debido a mi inexperiencia nuevamente muchas gracias y les platico como va.


 

villetrucci estuve observando muy detenidamente y al parecer esta correcto el ensamble, pcb y ubicación de componentes, el voltaje que se presenta en la salida a parlante de este amplificador, puede ser ocasionado por los transistores 2N5401 y 2N5501 estos al estar en corto el voltaje de entrada será igual al de la salida del parlante, que este debe ser siempre 0V, antes de conectar el amplificador o cualquier etapa de poder, siempre coloque una lámpara o bombillo de unos 75W a 100W en serie, como se lo recomienda tanto en el foro como en la misma web del amplificador, esto le evitara que se dañe algo mas en el amplificador.


----------



## villetrucci (Nov 27, 2013)

Hola kowaky muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de leerme y examinar el circuito.
Te platico, precisamente para evitar cualquier corto o daño al circuito, siempre uso el circuito en serie de la lámpara, nunca lo he conectado sin la lámpara. Al encenderlo prende rápidamente y se apaga rápido por lo que infiero que no hay corto, así que todas las pruebas que le hago y así, siempre está conectado a la lámpara y nunca prende el foco, al principió prendía ligeramente pero creo que era porque tenía un poco de continuidad con el disipador pero solo prendía cuando conectaba el parlante, pero quitando ese problema ya no prende. Ahora bien comprobando nuevamente el día de hoy que no encendiera el foco con el parlante conectado ya sin los transistores de potencia los 2sa1494 2sc3858 así como la D669A, sin querer toque la parte posterior de los transistores c2073 y a904 de la parte final y me dan bastante toques jaja, no se si eso sea normal pero me llamo la atención.



Hola nuevamente, les comento que ya empecé a seguir la señal como m*e* recomendó Raúl y para mi desgracia no llegue tan lejos ya que todo iba bien hasta que se trató de la salida del tl071 en el pin 6, ya que de ahí en adelante ya no me dio señal, donde se supone que abría una pequeña amplificación, y solo se escucha un pop y no suena nada, supuse entonces que se trataba del integrado pero ya lo cambie y sigue sin escucharse buuuuuu!!!, entonces no se que pueda se,r algo que evite que la señal salga o algo de los demás pines?. Con el seguidor toque el pin 3 con el negativo y el 2 con el positivo y si escuche señal, pero no estoy seguro de que eso este bien.
Como observación los 4 diodos 1n4148 tienen un voltaje de 60v +/-, excepto 1 el que va hacia tierra al lado de la resistencia de 20k en el layout, que tiene un voltaje de 00.7v, me parece que ahí hay un problema ya que por lo que leí deberían tener un voltaje de 15 +/- no? O corríjanme si me equivoco. De nuevo agradezco su tiempo por leerme y quedo a la espera de su amable ayuda saludos gracias… :-C


----------



## Kowaky (Nov 27, 2013)

villetrucci dijo:


> Hola kowaky muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de leerme y examinar el circuito.
> Te platico, precisamente para evitar cualquier corto o daño al circuito, siempre uso el circuito en serie de la lámpara, nunca lo he conectado sin la lámpara. Al encenderlo prende rápidamente y se apaga rápido por lo que infiero que no hay corto, así que todas las pruebas que le hago y así, siempre está conectado a la lámpara y nunca prende el foco, al principió prendía ligeramente pero creo que era porque tenía un poco de continuidad con el disipador pero solo prendía cuando conectaba el parlante, pero quitando ese problema ya no prende. Ahora bien comprobando nuevamente el día de hoy que no encendiera el foco con el parlante conectado ya sin los transistores de potencia los 2sa1494 2sc3858 así como la D669A, sin querer toque la parte posterior de los transistores c2073 y a904 de la parte final y me dan bastante toques jaja, no se si eso sea normal pero me llamo la atención.
> 
> 
> ...


 
villetrucci si hay un voltaje DC a la salida de parlante no es recomendable conectar un parlante y mucho menos sin protección a parlante, podría sufrir daños irreparables tanto en el parlante como en la potencia, para evitar esto se usan sistemas de amortiguamiento " Red Zobel" que evitan que corrientes y oscilaciones inversas provoquen daños, mucho mas si hay un voltaje DC superior a 1V en la salida Out Speaker, cuando le hablo de que la causa probablemente es que los transistores antes mencionados entren en corto, estos no producen variaciones en la lámpara serie, pero si se detecta que hay un fallo en estos mismos cuando se produce un voltaje DC superior a 0.5V, en este caso el mismo voltaje de alimentación, los transistores son como diodos, pero cuando estos salen defectuosos muchas veces con pines inversos entran en corto, también por posibles manipulaciones incorrectas como colocar carga a la salida, sin antes verificar que no haya ningún voltaje DC a la salida, mi recomendación es que revise todos los transistores verificando que estén bien y su hfe este relativamente aproximado al de fabrica que es la ganancia de este mismo, también mídalos como si fuese un diodo, si alguno presenta continuidad entre sus pines puede estar defectuoso, falso o quemado.


----------



## vancho1203 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Cordial saludo*

Amigo villetrucci, a simple vista puedo ver que tienes un error en una R que esta entre BC del Q multiplicador de BIAS, en tu pcb esta de 560 ohms, y el circuito original dice 510, espero solo sea eso, por que en si no causaria mucho daño simplemente un pequeño cambio en el voltage de polarizacion de los Q finales, lo que noto extraño es por que es mas bajo el valor de esa R que el que esta entre BE de ese mismo Q, deberia ser al contrario, o por lo menos tener DIODOS en serie a ella, bueno pero no creo que ese sea el problema, eso simplemente causaria un desbalanceo en el voltaje de polarizacion de los Q de salida.



villetrucci dijo:


> les comento que ya empecé a seguir la señal como me recomendó Raúl y para mi desgracia no llegue tan lejos ya que todo iba bien hasta que se trató de la salida del tl071 en el pin 6, ya que de ahí en adelante ya no me dio señal



amigo, no tendras señal simplemente por que tienes Q en zona de corte (off) o saturacion (on)"switch", es decir al haber un voltaje de salida quiere decir que alguna de las etapas de tu circuito esta asi en suiche (no esta polarizado en la zona lineal, esto puede ser por algun error de montaje, algun elemento defectuoso o dañado, entre otros, cabe recordar que los transistores (Q) se cituan en 3 zonas, corte: (off) suiche abierto, zona lineal o dinamica: es la que nos sirve por que es donde realmente actua como semiconductor y saturacion: (on) suiche cerrado) entonces si eso pasa solo tendras un circuito que te pasa a su salida el voltaje de la fuente contrario al cual tienes un problema, y tienes audio hasta donde esta funcionando el circuito, para empezar te recomiendo que midas todos los voltajes de polarizacion de cada uno de los Q que tiene tu pcb los anotas y subes un comentario respecto a eso, lo mejor seria que colocaras a cada Q un numero para su mejor ubicacion ejm: no decir el Q tal que esta entre la R tal y la R tal, es mejor decir si miran en el esquema el QX tiene un Vbe (voltage base emisor) =X.X -+Vdc. asi es mas facil todo y la ayuda llega mas rapido, si lees este mensaje respondelo asi como te comente y miramos en que te puedo ayudar. comenzemos por lo sencillo ubiquemos la etapa donde esta el daño y luego identificamos el elemento dañado.

Si no tienes claro que es un voltaje de polarizacion en un Q bipolar, llamece el voltaje presente entre la union BE (base - emisor) en estado de reposo (sin ningun tipo de senal de entrada), generalmente en amplificacion de audio (para no extendernos) ese voltaje no debe pasar de los -+0.6 Vdc o bajar de -+0.3 Vdc segun el tipo (NPN o PNP), espero tu comentario. 

*Nota:* "Q", abreviatura para la palabra transistor en la mayoria de libros, documentos y programas de diseño y simulacion.

*Cordialmente*


----------



## zopilote (Nov 28, 2013)

El arreglo es muy simple.
 Primero desuelda o quita de su zocalo al integrado, sin el ya no deberia haber tension de salida, si todos los otros transistores estan bien soldados.
 Segundo tienes que limpiar toda la placa y especialmente ver sino existen  finos hilos de estaño.
 tercero, en la web de donde lo sacaste, indica que los condensadores ceramicos  entre base y colector son de 50V, pero los veo muy pequeños  y sospechosos(recomendable los de 100V). Desuelda una pata a todos los que estan en la rama del voltaje positivo, y prueba de nuevo.


----------



## villetrucci (Nov 29, 2013)

Hola a todos y muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo para leerme y ayudarme.
Les cuento cómo va la cosa:
Como me habían recomendado seguir la señal y así saber en q*UE* etapa ya no se escucha la seguí pero como comente llegando al integrado ya no salió señal del pin 6, por lo que me comentaron que siguiera adelante y saltara esa etapa y conectara directamente la entrada del reproductor en una pata de la resistencia de 100 que va hacia los condensadores 472, entonces desde ahí empecé a seguir la señal y me encontré con diferentes etapas de amplificación, por lo que hice una especie de grafica por colores de las etapas donde encontré señal y de amplificación, misma que les pondré para q*UE* la vean y si es posible si alguien identifica algo que está mal, por favor    me lo hagan saber.
Después seguí con la siguiente recomendación que me hicieron, desconectar las resistencias de 240 ohms y las de 10, y al encender el circuito ya no marcaron los -57v en la salida (punta negra del multímetro en tierra, y roja en salida) pero enseguida se quemó la resistencia de 1.2k, el problema  fue que desconecte las resistencias de los 2 lados tanto positivo  como negativo, entonces para descartar alguno de los lados cambie la resistencia de 1.2k y conecte el lado del positivo y me marco en salida 25v +/-, entonces hice lo mismo con el otro lado y marco  -25v (se volvió a quemar la resistencia de 1.2v por encender el circuito escasos 10 segundos en total), cambie nuevamente la resistencia y desconecte las 2 de 240, y deje las de 10 y marco 0 v ujuuuu!!!.
Ahora bien supongo q*UE* de ambos lados hay algún transistor en corto o saturado por lo que infiero  que debo cambiarlos pero como no se cuales cambiare los 4. Espero que sea eso de todas formas les pido por*-*favor su amable ayuda y recomendaciones, ¿creen q*UE* cambiado estos transistores todo se solucione, o hay algo más q*UE* debo cambiar a la par? 
www.subeimagenes.com/img/seguimiento-de-audio-colores-785391.jpg



Hola de nuevo les comento que acabo de cambiar los transistores y resulta que eran los A940, ya que al cambiarlos el voltaje de salida a parlantes disminuyo a un genial 0.1vdc, eso me hizo muy feliz aunque al poco tiempo el voltaje aumento a 7vdc buuuu!! No sé a qué se deba pero por lo menos ya disminuyo de los 57vdc a 7vdc.

Por otra parte les comento que la etapa del tl071 sigue igual sin salir señal por el pin 6.

Y una pequeña he insignificante cosa que olvide comentarles desde el principio, :{P como dice Vancho la resistencia de 510 la sustituí por 560 ya que no la encontré por ningún lado ya que me dicen que no es comercial de igual manera las resistencias de 240 son de 270 por el mismo motivo, así como la de 20k que es de 22k. ¿Creen que el cambio sea uno de los motivos por los cuales mi amplificador tenga problemas, en específico el tl071? Nuevamente muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme con este problema, en verdad me motiva mucho que me den sus recomendaciones y en verdad me abren el panorama, por ahora tomare en cuenta las recomendaciones que me da Vancho y les cuento cómo va la cosa gracias y buenas noches saludos…


----------



## villetrucci (Nov 29, 2013)

*NOTA:* Algo curioso cuando enciendo al amplificador el voltaje de salida a parlantes es de +36vdc y disminuye a +7vdc, también algo curioso cuando tengo el circuito boca abajo el voltaje de la salida aumenta de +7vdc a +10vdc, y cuando nuevamente lo pongo boca arriba regresa a los 7…


----------



## vancho1203 (Nov 29, 2013)

Cordial saludo

Amigo villetrucci, seguistes mis recomendaciones de medir el Vbe en todos los Q, o preferistes ignorarme??? bueno de todas formas esos tipos de daños no se solucionan adivinando, se solucionan midiendo e identificando etapas dañadas y luego se aisla el elemento dañado, el error o el motivo por el cual este pasando esto.

Cordial saludo


----------



## villetrucci (Nov 29, 2013)

Hola de nuevo a todos, vancho nono para nada te ignoro, te cuento:
La verdad no sé si lo hice bien pero medí el vbe de los Q, terminal negativa del multímetro en tierra y positiva en las patas de b y después de e de cada uno de los Q lo que m arrojo los siguientes datos que presento en la siguiente imagen. 

http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/voltaje-be-786397.jpg


----------



## vancho1203 (Nov 29, 2013)

Cordial saludo



villetrucci dijo:


> Hola de nuevo a todos, vancho nono para nada te ignoro, te cuento:
> La verdad no sé si lo hice bien pero medí el vbe de los Q, terminal negativa del multímetro en tierra y positiva en las patas de b y después de e de cada uno de los Q lo que m arrojo los siguientes datos que presento en la siguiente imagen.



Amigo villetrucci creo que no me explique bien...

1. enumera todos los transistores, desde los mas pequeñitos hasta los mas grandes.
2. cuando decía Vbe crei que estaba claro, no es base con respecto a tierra, ni emisor con respecto a tierra, es entre base y emisor por eso se llama Vbe debes colocar una punta del multímetro en la base y la otra en el emisor y medir cada uno sin parlante.
3. preferiblemente enumeralos en el esquemático es mas fácil identificar la etapa que estas  midiendo.

Cordialmente


----------



## Kowaky (Nov 29, 2013)

villetrucci dijo:


> *NOTA:* Algo curioso cuando enciendo al amplificador el voltaje de salida a parlantes es de +36vdc y disminuye a +7vdc, también algo curioso cuando tengo el circuito boca abajo el voltaje de la salida aumenta de +7vdc a +10vdc, y cuando nuevamente lo pongo boca arriba regresa a los 7…


 
villetrucci reviso los transistores que le comente los 2N5401 y el 2N5551, estos son muy delicados con nada entran en corto o se queman, esto provoca voltajes DC en la salida a parlante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2013)

villetrucci dijo:


> *NOTA:* Algo curioso cuando enciendo al amplificador el voltaje de salida a parlantes es de +36vdc y disminuye a +7vdc, también algo curioso cuando tengo el circuito _*boca abajo el voltaje de la salida aumenta de +7vdc a +10vdc, y cuando nuevamente lo pongo boca arriba regresa a los 7*_…



¿ Se te ocurrió pensar que eso puede ser una conexión mal echa (Falso-contacto) ?


----------



## juliangp (Nov 29, 2013)

Capaz que le esta captando rf y el multimetro tira fruta


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 30, 2013)

vancho1203 dijo:


> Cordial saludo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es posible que haya un falso contacto que genere la falla, pero de no ser asi; para medir los transistores deben desmontarse de la placa, nunca instalados pues darán lecturas erróneas cuando hay un componente cercano que afecta la lectura real de ganancia de los transistores, puedes estar midiendo uno dentro de la placa que te parezca en corto y cuando lo desmontas te da una lectura que supone que este bien, de ahí la importancia de bajarlos de la placa.


----------



## vancho1203 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cordial saludo



Ferchito dijo:


> para medir los transistores deben desmontarse de la placa, nunca instalados pues darán lecturas erróneas cuando hay un componente cercano que afecta la lectura real de ganancia de los transistores, puedes estar midiendo uno dentro de la placa que te parezca en corto y cuando lo desmontas te da una lectura que supone que este bien, de ahí la importancia de bajarlos de la placa.



Sabes que es un voltaje de polarizacion??? emmmmmmm para polarizar un transistor necesitas aplicar voltaje y no hablaba de medirlos en estado de reposo... hable de medir en estado on... lo que deberian hacer en el circuito, como diriamos aca "trabajando" me parece que no leistes bien lo que escribi...

Cordialmente


----------



## villetrucci (Nov 30, 2013)

> Sabes que es un voltaje de polarizacion??? emmmmmmm para polarizar un transistor necesitas aplicar voltaje y no hablaba de medirlos en estado de reposo... hable de medir en estado on... lo que deberian hacer en el circuito, como diriamos aca "trabajando" me parece que no leistes bien lo que escribi...


mmmm creo que mas bien soy un NOVATO cosa que explique desde el principio diculpa por no entederte como quieres pero no me dedico a esto solo trato de hacer un buen proyecto vinculado a mi profesión, y no, no se que es un voltaje de polarización por eso estoy pidiendo de forma cordial ayuda y te agradesco por tus coment*ARIO*s...saludos


----------



## vancho1203 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cordia saludo



villetrucci dijo:


> mmmm creo que mas bien soy un NOVATO cosa que explique desde el principio diculpa por no entederte como quieres pero no me dedico a esto solo trato de hacer un buen proyecto vinculado a mi profesión, y no, no se que es un voltaje de polarización por eso estoy pidiendo de forma cordial ayuda y te agradesco por tus coments...saludos



Amigo villetrucci, no lo decia por ti, es mas para mi eres un valiente al atreverte a armar un proyecto de este tipo, simplemente respondi a un comentario que considere fuera de lugar y sin fundamento, si te recomiendo hacer algo, es por que con experiencia reparando cualquier cantidad de equipos de audio he adquirido, te animo a que sigas analizando tu proyecto y te bases en las pautas que te prepuse y veras lo sacas adelante, realiza las mediciones tal cual te recomende y sube los resultados, en hora buena.

Cordialmente


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 30, 2013)

vancho1203 dijo:


> Cordial saludo
> 
> Sabes que es un voltaje de polarizacion???



Claro que si, no me fije del Vbe que nombrabas antes, pero bueno lo que había dicho sirve para medirlos en estado de reposo, pues al no estar energizado el circuito y pretender medir la ganancia de los transistores montados en el circuito dará una lectura errónea.

No me refería a lo mismo que estabas hablando vancho, ya quedo claro.



vancho1203 dijo:


> Cordial saludo
> 
> Amigo villetrucci, no lo decia por ti, simplemente respondi a un comentario que considere fuera de lugar y sin fundamento,



 de ser un transistor, simplemente verificándolo en reposo se sabe cual funciona o no, se reemplaza y listo, obviamente viendo que lo demás se encuentre bien, esto es practico solo si quieres determinar que componente activo esta fallando, sin embargo no es la unica forma para poder determinarlo.

Hacer un análisis circuital dinámico también es valido, se puede ver en tiempo real el comportamiento de un circuito ademas que se adquiere destreza en este tipo de análisis y se pueden determinar fallas en los componentes.

Sin embargo tengo tacto al hacer mis comentarios...


----------



## vancho1203 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cordial saludo

Sin animo de causar asperezas ni cosas asi, reitero en este caso la necesidad de hacer un análisis de forma dinámica (circuito encendido), ya que por lo que veo el problema puede estar no tanto en un elemento dañado, si no, en una etapa que no este funcionando bien, lo digo por el análisis que hago a lo expuesto por el compañero villetrucci, de todas formas es una apreciación, seria mas fácil primero detectar la zona con problemas y luego el elemento dañado, que empezar a medir elemento por elemento, y que tal que simplemente sea una pista partida o un elemento mal soldado, para que medir todo si podemos aislar la etapa.

En mi humilde opinión lo dicho

Cordialmente


----------



## Kowaky (Nov 30, 2013)

vancho1203 dijo:


> Cordial saludo
> 
> Sin animo de causar asperezas ni cosas asi, reitero en este caso la necesidad de hacer un análisis de forma dinámica (circuito encendido), ya que por lo que veo el problema puede estar no tanto en un elemento dañado, si no, en una etapa que no este funcionando bien, lo digo por el análisis que hago a lo expuesto por el compañero villetrucci, de todas formas es una apreciación, seria mas fácil primero detectar la zona con problemas y luego el elemento dañado, que empezar a medir elemento por elemento, y que tal que simplemente sea una pista partida o un elemento mal soldado, para que medir todo si podemos aislar la etapa.
> 
> ...


 
@vancho1203 muy bien dicho ni mi colega y gran amigo Ampletos " Joaquin" lo pudo decir mejor, es mejor ir sectorizando los síntomas, por ello le recomendé a villetrucci que echara un vistazo a los transistores de ese sector los 2N5401 y 2N5551, que son los que dan mas lio en cuanto a voltajes DC a salida a parlante, hay pistas que se acercan mucho y una mala limpieza puede hacer un falso contacto, tiene mucha razón @vancho1203, hasta lo mas simple puede causar un gran daño


----------



## villetrucci (Nov 30, 2013)

Hola a todos muchas gracias nuevamente por sus aportes y gran ayuda les dejo el link de el diagrama y con los valores de vbe q*UE* por lo poco que puedo ver hay un problema con el Q 2n5401, de todas maneras agradezco sus acertados comentarios gracias.

http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/voltaje-base-emisor-787202.jpg


----------



## vancho1203 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cordial saludo

Amigo villetrucci, que extraño, asi tal cual como lo muestras tu circuito hasta esa parte deberia funcionar b*IE*n, es buena la apreciacion que haces pero no te preocupes, es normal en esta etapa, esta es la proteccion contra over load y no estan polarizados los Q por que no hay parlantes ni nada y tampoco esta sonando, esta etapa se encarga de controlar la corriente que fluye en la base de los Q driver (antes de los transistores finales), te recomiendo medir el d669 y mirar su lectura y todos los que te hicieron falta para mirar y sacar conclusiones, muy buen trabajo, captastes bien la idea te felicito.

Cordialmente


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 30, 2013)

Bien vancho1203 lo que sugeria de revisarlos en reposo era para ilustrar a villetrucci sobre todo viendo que se esta iniciando en la electronica, un analisis dinamico es el mas apropiado y tambien lo uso, da muy buenos resultados.

Básicamente buscaba que el compañero contara con mas herramientas a la hora de hacer sus reparaciones.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 1, 2013)

hola camaradas, otra vez acudo a ustedes en busca de ayuda.

veran, recientemente me he fabricado un amplificador de 250w monoaural, esto con el fin de usarlo con un preamplificado para bajo electrico. ambos circuitos son de construyasuvideorockola.com. ya he construido otros amplis mas grandes de esa pagina y nunca hubo fallas, aun sin la proteccion del foco je je.

la cosa es que una vez armado todo el circuito y checado todo lo que pude, conecte el transformador a la toma de casa 110v, pero no sin antes ponerle la proteccion del foco en serie. ocurrio que el foco prendia de golpe y luego bajaba, pero se quedaba encendido no muy brillante. comence a buscar problemas por las placas y checando el esquematico y todo correcto, desolde los transistores los probe  y revise la posicion y todos correctos, revise capacitores, diodos y resistencias y todo bien. volvi a probar y el foco seguia encendiendo igual. revise la fuente y todo estaba bien, probe los voltajes de c alterna del transformador y c directa de la fuente y estaban bien, pero el foco aun seguia prendiendo. asumi en mi ignorancia, que era posible que el foco encendiera por el voltaje que estoy usando (55v/0/55v), asi que conecte mi telefono a la entrada de linea, conecte una bocina a la salida y conecte el amplificador a la toma de casa 110v pero sin el foco. fue interesante ver que funciono bien durante unos minutos hasta que de pronto ocurrio lo que parece un corto circuito caracteristico (bajan las luces de la habitacion, se apaga la compu, zumba el transformador...).

antes de todo esto, note algo, los transistores impulsores o drivers (2sc5198 y 2sa1941) se calentaban mucho pero se estabilizaba la temperatura a los 137 grados celsius (dentro del rango de 150 grados celsius que indica el datasheet) mientras que los transistores de potencia (2sc3858) permanecian frios como a 14 grados celsius, en mi ignorancia supuse que no habia problema con eso.

por otro lado, cuando andaba revisando componentes, deje la fuente funcionar sola pero con el foco en serie y el foco seguia encendido. quite la fuente y deje solo a el transformador con el foco en serie y el foco seguia prendido. creo que la respuesta es obvia en cierto modo; el problema es el transformador, pero me quedan ciertas dudas tontas (o estoy en fase de negacion je je), osea, el transformador es nuevo, recien construido y no por novatos sino por una empresa dedicada a ello (ivsa) lo que me hace suponer que hicieron pruebas antes de dejar salir el producto, sin embargo entiendo que a veces no ocurre asi.

ya vale de historias je je. se que el foco encendido significa que hay algun problema pero no esta de mas preguntar ¿hay ocasiones en las que el foco este encendido y el circuito este bien? ¿el transformador esta dañado? ¿porque se calientan tanto los transistores impulsores y los de potencia no?

a por cierto; el sonido era distorcionado y con zumbidos. cuando le exigia mas potencia al circuito (subir volumen y/o ganancia, ecualizacion, etc) el foco aumentaba su intensidad luminica.

quedo de ustedes mis camaradas, desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda.

pd: despues del corto cheque los transistores impulsores y estaban abiertos por todos lados, inservibles, los reemplazare despues. 

pd: lei un poco sobre como probar trafos y me encuentro con que el foco en serie en el debanado primario me indica que hay un corto parcial en alguna parte del primario y/o secundario, no hay indicios visibles de daño y los voltajes son los esperados en los dos secundarios: 55v/0/55v (8/10a)y 15v/0/15v (640ma) ¿deberia rebobinarlo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> . . . la cosa es que una vez armado todo el circuito y checado todo lo que pude, conecte el transformador a la toma de casa 110v, pero no sin antes ponerle la proteccion del foco en serie. ocurrio que el foco prendia de golpe y luego bajaba, pero se quedaba encendido no muy brillante.



El foco *"Ligeramente encendido"* puede ser normal.
Esto dependerá de:

Potencia del foco
Consumo del transformador en vacío.
Ajuste de la corriente de reposo del amplificador.

Dale una mirada a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/



> comence a buscar problemas por las placas y checando el esquematico y todo correcto, desolde los transistores los probe  y revise la posicion y todos correctos, revise capacitores, diodos y resistencias y todo bien. volvi a probar y el foco seguia encendiendo igual. revise la fuente y todo estaba bien, probe los voltajes de c alterna del transformador y c directa de la fuente y estaban bien, pero el foco aun seguia prendiendo. asumi en mi ignorancia, que era posible que el foco encendiera por el voltaje que estoy usando (55v/0/55v), *asi que conecte mi telefono a la entrada de linea, conecte una bocina a la salida y conecte el amplificador a la toma de casa 110v pero sin el foco.* fue interesante ver que funciono bien durante unos minutos hasta que de pronto ocurrio lo que parece un corto circuito caracteristico (bajan las luces de la habitacion, se apaga la compu, zumba el transformador...).. . . .



Aquí me perdí, no comprendo que cosa hiciste.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 1, 2013)

hola, gracias por responder fogonazo.

pues bien, el foco es de 100w. el consumo del transformador en vacio, ehem! no se como conseguir ese parametro. la corriente de reposo ya debe ir ajustada con una resistencia fija, la cual, no se cual es, pero investigare.

efectivamente lo has dicho con todas las palabras je je. lo que paso es que asumi que estaba todo bien por las mediciones que hice y quite el foco en serie y conecte el amplificador a la toma de casa 110v, enseguida conecte mi telefono mediante un cable rca/plug a la entrada del amplificador para reproducir audio, despues conecte una bocina mediante cable rca. en pocas palabras hice algo incomprensible je je.

ya ando checando el enlace que me pasaste.

aqui el diagrama esquematico. al parecer son r14 y r15 de 22ohms, segun lei son las limitadoras de q10 y q11, los impulsores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> hola, gracias por responder fogonazo.
> 
> pues bien, el foco es de 100w. el consumo del transformador en vacio, ehem! no se como conseguir ese parametro.


Desconecta la fuente de alimentación del transformador y verifica solo el transformador, puede que el foco encienda muy débilmente y será normal.


Prueba nuevamente, conecta nuevamente la fuente al transformador + el foco en serie, si enciende y *NO* apaga será indicio de que algo falleció.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 1, 2013)

primera prueba que propones, resultados:

el foco esta encendido como si se alimentara de unos 50v; amarillento anaranjado pero aun bien visible.



segunda prueba que propones, resultados:

exactamente es mismo resultado de la prueba anterior.



debo decir que tambien probe el puente de diodos y esta bien, los capacitores nunca se calentaron ni abombaron y las mediciones de tension son correctas: 55v/0/55v dc, quizas un poquito mas por el rectificado y filtrado pero no mucho, 1 volt o 2 talvez.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> primera prueba que propones, resultados:
> 
> el foco esta encendido como si se alimentara de unos 50v; amarillento anaranjado pero aun bien visible.
> 
> ...



De esta prueba se puede concluir que la fuente (Recificador + capacitores) *NO* incrementan sustancialmente el consumo del transformador en vacío, eso es bueno. 



> debo decir que tambien probe el puente de diodos y esta bien, los capacitores nunca se calentaron ni abombaron y las mediciones de tension son correctas: 55v/0/55v dc, quizas un poquito mas por el rectificado y filtrado pero no mucho, 1 volt o 2 talvez.



Eso confirma lo comentado en el punto anterior.

Ahora debes conectar la etapa amplificadora para ver que hace, o NO hace


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 1, 2013)

al vacio, los drivers se calientan pero en menor grado y velocidad, lo malo es que el foco nunca se apaga. es por eso que sospecho del trafo.

poniendole una señal para amplificar y una bocina, los drivers se calientan y entre mas se le exige a la etapa de potencia mas brilla el foco (segun lei, eso no es tan malo) y mas se calientan los drivers. el foco sigue igual, encendido.

el sonido es bueno, suficientemente limpio, eso sin el preamplificador. con el pre ya es distinto; hay mas ruido y distorsion.

estas pruebas ya las hice antes de quemar los drivers, por eso ya no puedo probar la etapa de potencia hasta que tenga unos nuevos; que es cosa de unas horas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> aun continua encendido el foco a la misma intensidad.* los drivers se calientan*


Verifica:

1) Que los driver´s estén sanos, retirar y medir.
2) Que los driver´s estén colocados en las posiciones correctas PNP donde corresponda un PNP y NPN donde corresponda un NPN.
3) Que los driver´s estén correctamente conectados, Base, Emisor y Colector en sus correspondientes sitios, mirar datasheet.



> y entre mas se le exige a la etapa de potencia mas brilla el foco (segun lei, eso no es tan malo) y mas se calientan los drivers. lo malo es que el foco nunca se apaga. es por eso que sospecho del transformador.


Eso es normal, al exigir potencia a la etapa aumenta el consumo y el foco se enciende mas.

Hasta que todo esté comprobado yo me abstendría de hacer pruebas con música.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 1, 2013)

de acuerdo. en resumen tenemos esto:

el foco nunca se apaga. ya sea; solo el trafo, o, trafo + fuente, o, trafo + fuente + etapa de potencia, o, trafo + fuente + etapa de potencia + preamplificador.

los drivers ya no sirven; estan abriertos, todas las terminales dan continuidad. pero el foco permanecia encendido antes de que se quemaran los drivers y se quemaron solo cuando quite el foco.

los demas transistores estan bien posicionados segun es esquematico y datasheets y estan en buena condicion, todos funcionales; los he revisado fuera de la placa varias veces.

diodos, capacitores y resistencias estan funcionales, bien posicionados segun el esquematico y simbologia.

se me ocurre que quizas haya una falla en el diseño del circuito, eso, despues de haber revisado todo varias veces, pero solo es una idea.

lo otro que se me ocurre es que el transformador este en corto parcial; algunas espiras quizas esten en contacto. esto se me ocurre ya que probe otros trafos con el foco en serie y ninguno permanece con el foco encendido, ni solo, ni con la fuente, ni con etapas de potencia, ni con preamplificadores y aunque son de menor voltaje uno de ellos trabaja con 8/10 amperios al igual que el trafo en cuestion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> de acuerdo. en resumen tenemos esto:
> 
> el foco nunca se apaga. ya sea; solo el trafo, o, trafo + fuente, o, trafo + fuente + etapa de potencia, o, trafo + fuente + etapa de potencia + preamplificador.
> 
> ...



*Nop*, encendería el foco al máximo.

¿ Verificaste el impreso ?

Reemplaza los transistores que se dañaron y comienza nuevamente.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 1, 2013)

eso hare, pero dentro de algunas horas ya que las tiendas aun no abren y no he dormido ji ji ji ji ji.
volvere a revisar el impreso en busca de fallas o faltantes.
entonces ¿cual es el problema del trafo? ¿porque los demas trafos funcionan con el foco apagado y este no? ¿que lo hace tan especial? me esta volviendo loco!!! jajajaja. no ya en serio, esa es la parte que no entiendo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> eso hare, pero dentro de algunas horas ya que las tiendas aun no abren y no he dormido ji ji ji ji ji.
> volvere a revisar el impreso en busca de fallas o faltantes.
> entonces ¿cual es el problema del trafo? ¿porque los demas trafos funcionan con el foco apagado y este no? ¿que lo hace tan especial? me esta volviendo loco!!! jajajaja. no ya en serio, esa es la parte que no entiendo.



Transformadores mas grandes tienen corriente en vacío mayores, para comparar se debe hacer entre tamaños (Potencias) similares.
También puede ser que el transformador sea de mala calidad, y posea consumo algo elevado en vacío.

*"Nada"* de esto afecta a que te funcione el amplificador

¿ De donde salió el impreso ?, ¿ Es DIY (Echo por ti mismo) ?


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 1, 2013)

lo compare con uno que es de: 33v/0/33v-8/10a el cual no enciende el foco para nada. este del que desconfio es de: 55v/0/55v-8/10a. algo parecidos, pero esta bien confio en tu experiencia, dejare en paz al pobre trafo je je.

efectivamente yo hice el impreso y lo revise varias veces antes de perforarlo y despues de perforalo. probe continuidad entre las pistas y no hubo problemas. pero estoy de acuerdo, es mejor revisar otra vez y lo hare esta tarde.

gracias por su tiempo, esta tarde estare dando mas noticias acerca de esta etapa rebelde.


----------



## villetrucci (Dic 1, 2013)

Hola a todos nuevamente, les tengo una muy buena noticia “ya funciona el amplificador” ujuuuuuu!!! De antemano les agradesco como no tienen idea en verdad me ayudaron muchísimo y a la par ampliaron mi horizonte en este mundo tan general les cuento cual fue  la solución:
Después de checar los transistores le cambie todos y resulto que eran los A940 que estaban defectuosos o algo así ya que al principio que los medí bce marcaban que estaban bien y hasta este momento que los desmonte y remplace,  sigue marcando aparentemente que está bien la relación bce, en fin en cuanto al voltaje de salida vdc al cambiarlos disminuyo de -54v a +7v.
Ahora bien en cuanto al CI (TL071) por ser novato y también por error de la tienda de los componentes confundían las resistencias de 3k9 por  39k, es decir me dieron las dos resistencias que alimentan al CI con valor de 39000ohms en lugar de 3900ohmss, y cuya función es de polarizar los diodos zener para que bajen la corriente de 60v que  hay de alimentación, a 15v y por tal motivo las 3 veces que cambie el CI se quemaba, cosa que no se percibe porque aparentemente marcan estar bien, pero no dan salida (del pin 6) cabe mencionar que en 2 ocasiones que fui a cambiar dichas resistencias las 2 veces me dieron el mismo valor y no fue hasta que me di cuenta que les dije, se dieron cuenta que los colocaron el estante equivocado y los revolvieron con los de 3.9…
Resolviendo estos dos problemas cambie de nuevo el CI, y ya hubo salida en el pin 6, y al ver eso decidí conectar los transistores de poder de salida y al hacer esto los +7vdc que aun tenia de salida, bajaron a un hermoso 0.00!!! ujuuuuu!!.
Ahora bien solo me queda darles las gracias y recomendar mucho este sitio, les doy las gracias a todos, en especial a los camaradas  vancho1203, ferchito, fogonazo, Kowaky, que gracias a sus acertados consejos pode terminar este proyecto, GRACIAS.
Por ultimo solo tengo una pregunta, al encender el amplificador conectado a la serie con el foco, al darle todo el volumen el foco se enciende digamos en una escala del 1-10 un 4, y mi preguntas es si ¿eso es normal? ¿Lo puedo conectar ya directo a la toma de corriente sin el circuito serie? Por ultimo al principio de este hilo se comentó que cambiando la resistencia de 33k por una de 100k se aumenta la potencia, esto también lo recomiendan en la página original donde proponen este amplificador, y por ende me parece que igualmente no considero que tenga tanta potencia como esperaba por  lo que he decidido igualmente cambiarle esta resistencia pero la pregunta es ¿creen que no haya problema por lo que les comente del foco? En fin estoy muy feliz y nuevamente gracias y espero sus acertadas recomendaciones.


----------



## zopilote (Dic 1, 2013)

Puedes hacernos el favor de colgar las fotos del A940 tanto por el frente como por detras y si es posible abrirlo para ver el chip de silicon, hay un tema sobre transistores falsificados abierto en donde colocarlas.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 1, 2013)

vale, ya instale los nuevos drivers, no sin antes probarlos con el tester, estan en buena condicion. revise la placa en busca de fallos y errores y salio bien, revise nuevamente la posicion de componentes, valores etc, y estan bien. comense las pruebas y asi como volivi a empezar las pruebas, la etapa volvio a sus viejos vicios:

los drivers se siguen calentando demasiado y el foco sigue prendido. cabe decir que las pruebas las hice en vacio, como me indico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> vale, ya instale los nuevos drivers, no sin antes probarlos con el tester, estan en buena condicion. revise la placa en busca de fallos y errores y salio bien, revise nuevamente la posicion de componentes, valores etc, y estan bien. comense las pruebas y asi como volivi a empezar las pruebas, la etapa volvio a sus viejos vicios:
> 
> los drivers se siguen calentando demasiado y el foco sigue prendido. cabe decir que las pruebas las hice en vacio, como me indico.



Ver el archivo adjunto 102281​
1) Mide que tensión tienes en las patas 4, 7 y 6 del integrado respecto de GND
2) Retira el 2N5551 y el 2N5401
3) Mide que tensión hay sobre las resistencias de 220Ω 1W (Emisores de los driver´s)

Esto lo haces sin carga (Parlante) y preferentemente con la entrada de audio en corto a GND


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 3, 2013)

creo que hubo una confusion. ya habia posteado el esquematico en otro comentario pero para que quede mas claro que proyecto estoy haciendo aqui le posteo el esquematico y la posicion de los componentes.


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 3, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> creo que hubo una confusion. ya habia posteado el esquematico en otro comentario pero para que quede mas claro que proyecto estoy haciendo aqui le posteo el esquematico y la posicion de los componentes.



_Tal vez te interese el diagrama de spectrum que simule en multisim   _

También lo simule con el *2SC5200* teniendo mejor rendimiento en distorsión y potencia. Suerte


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 4, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> creo que hubo una confusion. ya habia posteado el esquematico en otro comentario pero para que quede mas claro que proyecto estoy haciendo aqui le posteo el esquematico y la posicion de los componentes.



yo arme esta etapa que igual al dtiver 1500w de videorockola(la misma gata pero revolcada)
y el problema que tuve fue que un transistor se calentaba y que a bajo volumen se oia una pequeña distorsion,   cambie los A1015  y note que su ganancia era diferente, despues los cambie por unos de la serie 2n5501(no recuerdo  si era ese o 2n55519) pero mejoro el sonido y el calentamiento, pues cuando media el bias aperecia un valo de .5 y ,8v en las base delos impulsores y eso hacia que se calentaran los transitores, y aumente el valor del zener a 18v. y pues hasta ora esta jalando mi ampli con 2 tip  una carga de 2 homs y un trafo de 55 simetricos en dc


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> creo que hubo una confusion. ya habia posteado el esquematico en otro comentario pero para que quede mas claro que proyecto estoy haciendo aqui le posteo el esquematico y la posicion de los componentes.


 

reynaldo gomar como va ese amplificador, en lo posible seria mejor unas foticos del amplificador tanto el lado del Layout como el del PCB, de pronto haya algo que se pueda corregir, casi siempre es un corto en el par diferencial, hasta en este momento que síntomas tiene el driver? Para así mismo poderle echar un cable.





proteus7 dijo:


> yo arme esta etapa que igual al dtiver 1500w de videorockola(la misma gata pero revolcada)
> y el problema que tuve fue que un transistor se calentaba y que a bajo volumen se oia una pequeña distorsion, cambie los A1015 y note que su ganancia era diferente, despues los cambie por unos de la serie 2n5501(no recuerdo si era ese o 2n55519) pero mejoro el sonido y el calentamiento, pues cuando media el bias aperecia un valo de .5 y ,8v en las base delos impulsores y eso hacia que se calentaran los transitores, y aumente el valor del zener a 18v. y pues hasta ora esta jalando mi ampli con 2 tip una carga de 2 homs y un trafo de 55 simetricos en dc


 
proteus7 pues déjeme decirle le quedo elegante la gata revolcada "Sentido figurado al driver", porque se ve mas compacto solo faltaría agregar la Red Zobel estilo Driver Tai y queda


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 4, 2013)

mi estimado kowaky adjunto unas imagenes con la red zobel complemetario v2 y version vieja que es la primera que hice.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

proteus7 dijo:


> mi estimado kowaky adjunto unas imagenes con la red zobel complemetario v2 y version vieja que es la primera que hice.


 
Se me hizo agua la boca:babear:, esta lo máximo muy prolijo ese driver, manos a la obra


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 4, 2013)

Hola estimados colegas. Les comentó que luego de armar durante mas de 10 años amplificadores integrados me he decidido a montar uno a transistores... Elegí el de videorockola de 200 watts mono con tips y con c5200 y a1943. No acostumbró usar lámpara. Supongo me armaré una. Pero lo probé con parlante y todo y cuando conecto el transformador hace un hummm... Lo extraño es que cuando lo desenchufo el hum desaparece y con la carga de los capacitores el amplificador funciona bien. Pregunto sí a alguien le ha pasado algo así. De todas formas armaré la lámpara y empezaré a hacer mediciones... Alguna idea de que valores debería obtener y que debería medir primero. Tengo experiencia en electrónica. Pero en estos amplificadores soy un infante. Así que agradezco desde ya su ayuda...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2013)

Tenés un problema con la fuente , te falta la conección de masa , punto medio


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 4, 2013)

SA7AN dijo:


> Hola estimados colegas. Les comentó que luego de armar durante mas de 10 años amplificadores integrados me he decidido a montar uno a transistores... Elegí el de videorockola de 200 watts mono con tips y con c5200 y a1943. No acostumbró usar lámpara. Supongo me armaré una. Pero lo probé con parlante y todo y cuando conecto el transformador hace un hummm... Lo extraño es que cuando lo desenchufo el hum desaparece y con la carga de los capacitores el amplificador funciona bien. Pregunto sí a alguien le ha pasado algo así. De todas formas armaré la lámpara y empezaré a hacer mediciones... Alguna idea de que valores debería obtener y que debería medir primero. Tengo experiencia en electrónica. Pero en estos amplificadores soy un infante. Así que agradezco desde ya su ayuda...




--Que es lo que hace huumm? el trafo o el parlante?

--- como es eso de " con la carga de los capacitores el amplificador funciona bien"

podrias explicar mas claro para que se te pueda ayudar, puel almenos yo no te entendi

saludos


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 4, 2013)

Gracias. La masa está bien 2metros. Probé el ampli con 2 fuentes distintas.
Proteus7. El parlante hace umm. Pero al desenchufar la fuente. El voltaje que queda en los capacitores hace que el ampli suene bien... Sin um. Se escucha la música clarita. O sea como se supone que debería funcionar. Bien...


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

SA7AN dijo:


> Gracias. La masa está bien 2metros. Probé el ampli con 2 fuentes distintas.
> Proteus7. El parlante hace umm. Pero al desenchufar la fuente. El voltaje que queda en los capacitores hace que el ampli suene bien... Sin um. Se escucha la música clarita. O sea como se supone que debería funcionar. Bien...


 
@SA7AN, el cable que usa para conectar el audio al PRE es semiblindado? Porque lo pregunto, porque ese síntoma hummmmmmmm es algo en la entrada IN, debe estar haciendo mala masa en algún punto, o el mismo cable de entrada de audio le esta haciendo una mala pasada, por eso DOSMETROS le comento que era algo con la fuente, si tenia  Tap central y con masa a chasis


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2013)

Ya vimos una vez un amplificador de fuente doble ±45 alimentado con fuente sencilla de 90V y hacía EXACTAMENTE eso


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 4, 2013)

Quise decir. Probé la fuente con 2 transformadores distintos... Los capacitores de filtrado son 4 de 4700uf 2 por rama.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2013)

Es como si tuvieras conectado el +b y el -b pero te faltaría la masa-tierra-cero volt.

El síntoma es que zumba como loco y cuando lo desenchufás anda bonito


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

SA7AN dijo:


> Quise decir. Probé la fuente con 2 transformadores distintos... Los capacitores de filtrado son 4 de 4700uf 2 por rama.


 


SA7AN, según nos comento a armado muchos amplificadores monolíticos TDA y híbridos STK , para este tipo y sin excepción sin importar su clase, parece muy novato usar el bombillo o lámpara serie de 75W a 100W, pero es la mejor herramienta que se debe tener y usar, porque así el amplificador haga uhmmmmmm, la bombilla alumbra como debe ser, el amplificador debe estar correcto, ya es una bobadita lo que hay que corregir, principalmente en la fuente y entrada de audio, incluyendo cableado y conexionado de este mismo, es como cuando uno toca el +IN con el dedo hace uhmmmm, revise primero ahí y luego nos cuenta

La pregunta que ronda en el foro y aun no sale DOSMETROS de la duda que si usa Trafo digamos 45V 0 45V para esta potencia?


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 4, 2013)

Ok. La masa está bien conectada. Ya probé alejar el transformador del ampli 1 metro. Los cables de entrada son blindados. Y el hum. No es un ligero umm de fondo. Es un umm interesante que hace que la música deje de sonar y sólo se escuché el umm... Primero pensé que era un diodo del rectificador de la fuente pero los probé y están bien. Ah tampoco tiene pre. Le mando audio de mi cel. No espero que suene a todo lo que da aún. Es sólo para probar...
Lo único que se me ocurre es que el cable con el que conecte el 0v estee cortado. Acabo de probarlo. Pero conduce bien... Alguna otra idea o medición...



Sí. Evidentemente la lámpara es útil. Pero por no armarme el cableado acostumbré usar resistores en la fuente o fusíbles...


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

@SA7AN, probo con otra entrada de señal? Probo que no haya voltaje DC a la salida a parlante, estos amplificadores ahí donde los ve estos amplificadores hay que probar mil veces, le pueden dar lio hasta al mas experimentado, porque muchas veces son los componentes falsos los que nos hacen pasar malos ratos. Puede ser cualquier cosa hay que conectar la lamparita en serie para salir de dudas, si puede suba una foticos para mirarlo y asi de pronto darle una mejor luz y poderle echar un cable mejor.


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 4, 2013)

La lámpara puede ser alogena de 75 watts. Porque está costando conseguir las clásicas de mas de 15 w.?



Justamente eso es lo que pregunté al principio. Díganme que le pongo y que mido y lo hago con todo gusto. También aclare que en esto de los amplís a transistores soy un infante y fue por eso que acudí por su ayuda. Gracias chicos...


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

SA7AN dijo:


> La lámpara puede ser alogena de 75 watts. Porque está costando conseguir las clásicas de mas de 15 w.?
> 
> 
> 
> Justamente eso es lo que pregunté al principio. Díganme que le pongo y que mido y lo hago con todo gusto. También aclare que en esto de los amplís a transistores soy un infante y fue por eso que acudí por su ayuda. Gracias chicos...


 
Por aquí seria un buen principio para ir creciendo en el tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 4, 2013)

La entrada de señal. Incluso los cables son los mismos que uso para conectar a mis 4 amplís con tda7294 que desconecte un momento para probar este equipo. Así que la fuente de señal está bien... Al menos al llegar a la placa. Estube leyendo sobre a1015 falsificados. Pero al andar bien con dc dudo que sea eso... Y no quiero conectarle 8 baterías de auto para que funcione. Jajaja...



Ok. Empezaré por ahí entonces. Muchas gracias...



La fuente funciona porque era de otro amplificador con stk que regalé... Así que no fuente. Este amplificador carece de ajustes así que lo único que saco del post de ajustes es lo de la lámpara en serie y un gran dolor de dedos... Jajaja.
Una vez que arme la lamparita serie. Que medidas debería realizar? Continúa en la salida. Alguna mas? Así las hago todas juntas está tarde.


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 4, 2013)

oye sa7an, no sera alguno de los capacitores de filtrado de la fuente?,alguna vez me paso eso se metia es ruido de hummmm y el problema era un capacitor y aunque parecia estar en buen estado este eral el que hacia el dichoso ruido o ya checaste el capacitor de la fuente zener y el capacitor que esta conectado en serie con una resistencia en la base del diferencial donde va la realimentacion?


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 4, 2013)

Hola de nuevo proteus7. Aún no probé nada. La fuente se que funciona porque la tenía en un ampli con stk. Por eso pregunto que mediciones debería realizar. Además de continúa en la salida. Porque en un rato me pongo a probar todo de nuevo. Para empezar me gustaría asumir que los caps andan bien. Ya que son componentes nuevos a los que no sobrecargue ni nada. Además al probar ayer  aparte del hum ningún componente parecía calentarse. Salvo los Q de potencia que al estar en el disipadór hubieran disipado cualquier calor extra y no podría percibirlo. Sí bien lo mas que lo deje encendido fueron 10 segundos. Nada se calentó de forma sospechosa... Por cierto lo probé con carga de 8 ohm. Que es liviano para este ampli...
Entonces. Que mido?


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

@SA7AN le echare un cable hasta que de con la falla, pero primero cuénteme, que versión de 200W de mi colega Ampletos es la que ha montado? alguna foto real de la fuente seria bueno analizarla, también cuénteme que voltaje y corriente es la del Trafo, cuanto voltaje rectificado y filtrado esta obteniendo, son cosas primordiales que hay que colocar para así saber como esta constituida la fuente, suba el diagrama o pegue el enlace y así poderle decir que debe medir en donde debe hacerlo o que debe hacer, por descarte y para salir de dudas conecte otro cable en la entrada como el de la imagen, ojala tenga de estos de pc son los mejores, nunca me ha dado problemas con interferencias, porque si le ha funcionado en otros amplificadores la señal, el Trafo o la fuente es porque estos son TDA, un amplificador de transistores es otra clase de amplificador, da mucho lio si no se tiene alguna experiencia en ellos, pero poco a poco le coge el hilo a estos mismo, y mas adelante podrá armar potencias de mas de 3000W, estos amplificadores hay que blindar muchas cosas y debe tener una buena masa, con decirle que hasta emisora cogen cuando hay algo mal.


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 4, 2013)

Exactamente esos cables son los que uso. Porque soy técnico de pc y tengo de esos a rolete. Imagínate que cableo mis equipos con los cables que saco de las fuentes at que desarmo. Numerosos colores 
Te comento, nuevamente que arme el amplificador de 200 w mono. El que tiene tips y c5200 y a1943 en la salida. La fuente no es definitiva. Estoy probando con una que le saqué a un ampli con stk4231 tiene 4 caps de 4700uf y aproximadamente 6A.
Te comento que me arme la lámpara serie. Y como arme 2 de estos amplis. 2 mono. Los conecte a ambos al transfo. Uno a la vez. Y con el que aún no había probado la lámpara (75w) no se enciende. Pero con el otro. Que es el que tiene problemas sí se enciende. Un 25 por ciento o un poquito mas. Así que evidentemente algo falla en ese ampli. También probé la fuente sola y tampoco hace que la lámpara se ilumine. Otro dato es que las placas las hice con el método de planchado y las testee por conductividad antes de armar el ampli. Gracias por tú ayuda.



Respecto a las fotos intentaré subirlas cuanto antes. Pasa que actualmente estoy escribiendo del cel y es algo complicado el tema de subir fotos. Pero creo que para mañana tendré imágenes subidas. Saludos.



Me olvidaba. El transformador es de 30 + 30 volts. Aunque ahora lo cambie por uno de 25 + 25v por sí era ese el problema y con proposito de prueba... Cualquier otra duda me avisas. Gracias kowaky


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 4, 2013)

hola. gracias por acudir.

sergiod, se ve interesante la simulacion, intentare probarla cuando tenga listo este ampli, conservare el hilo.

proteus7, en mi caso: c5198 y a1941 son lo unico que se calienta, sin carga a la salida, ni señal para amplificar en la entrada.

kowaky, aqui hay algunas mediciones que hice. tambien adjunto las fotos.

todas las mediciones las hice con respecto a masa o gnd o tierra je je.

los unicos transistores que se calientan son los que tienen disipador: c5198 y a1941.

por cierto, se que los puntos de soldadura se ven horribles. eso es porque he estado poniendo y quitando componetes varias veces para probarlos je je.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> hola. gracias por acudir.
> 
> sergiod, se ve interesante la simulacion, intentare probarla cuando tenga listo este ampli, conservare el hilo.
> 
> ...


 
reynaldo gomar le va quedando muy bien, una cepillada en la baquela no caería mal, es hacer una buena limpieza sea con una brocha o cepillo dental que no use con un poco de acetona puede ser quita esmalte, esto evita posibles falsos contactos, bueno nos comenta que el problema es que se calientan mucho los impulsores, le hago la siguiente pregunta de cuantos W son esas resistencias? son de 1W unas a 2W serian mejor, también unas térmicas de 1W a 2W seria lo ideal, algún otro síntoma en el driver, funciona hay audio?

Una cosa muy importante ningún amplificador se debe  probar sin tener el disipador en los transistores de salida, al igual que estén debidamente aislados y con su respectiva grasa siliconada, no se si este conectando el amplificador sin disipador para la etapa de potencia?????





SA7AN dijo:


> Exactamente esos cables son los que uso. Porque soy técnico de pc y tengo de esos a rolete. Imagínate que cableo mis equipos con los cables que saco de las fuentes at que desarmo. Numerosos colores
> Te comento, nuevamente que arme el amplificador de 200 w mono. El que tiene tips y c5200 y a1943 en la salida. La fuente no es definitiva. Estoy probando con una que le saqué a un ampli con stk4231 tiene 4 caps de 4700uf y aproximadamente 6A.
> Te comento que me arme la lámpara serie. Y como arme 2 de estos amplis. 2 mono. Los conecte a ambos al transfo. Uno a la vez. Y con el que aún no había probado la lámpara (75w) no se enciende. Pero con el otro. Que es el que tiene problemas sí se enciende. Un 25 por ciento o un poquito mas. Así que evidentemente algo falla en ese ampli. También probé la fuente sola y tampoco hace que la lámpara se ilumine. Otro dato es que las placas las hice con el método de planchado y las testee por conductividad antes de armar el ampli. Gracias por tú ayuda.
> 
> ...


 
En algún lado esta haciendo un mal contacto, una rectificación de puntos de soldadura seria lo ideal para descartar una soldadura fría, al igual que una buena limpieza del pcb al terminar de soldar, esperamos las foticos así le podemos ayudar mejor


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 4, 2013)

pues todas las resistencias van desde 1/2, 1 y 5 wats. las limitadoras de los drivers son de 1 wat.

he notado que los diodos que hacen de bias (creo je je) no dan los voltajes que deberian; los dan bajos, uno mas que otro ¿el problema estara por ahi?

ya anteriormente habia probado la etapa con carga a la salida y con una señal a amplificar y funciono bien, pero los drivers se calentaban mas rapido y despues se estabilizaban en 137 grados celsius (dentro del rango de temperatura que indica el datasheet: 150 grados). el sonido era claro sin distorcion, ni ruidos.

fue cuando quite el foco, cuando se abrieron los drivers y dejo de funcionar. algo que note es que solo los drivers se recalentaban y los transistores de salida estaban bien frios junto con todos los demas componentes.

cabe aclarar que c5198 y a1941 se calientan aun si no hay carga ni señal para amplificar.

por cierto, a la baquela le aplique colofonia para proteger las pistas, es por eso y por el cautin que hay partes amarillentas oscuras. el cepillo se lo he pasado varias veces para retirar restos de soldadura cada vez que muevo algo, ademas procuro que las pistas no se toquen con nada, ni con restos de pasta para soldar.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> pues todas las resistencias van desde 1/2, 1 y 5 wats. las limitadoras de los drivers son de 1 wat.





reynaldo gomar dijo:


> he notado que los diodos que hacen de bias (creo je je) no dan los voltajes que deberian; los dan bajos, uno mas que otro ¿el problema estara por ahi?
> 
> ya anteriormente habia probado la etapa con carga a la salida y con una señal a amplificar y funciono bien, pero los drivers se calentaban mas rapido y despues se estabilizaban en 137 grados celsius (dentro del rango de temperatura que indica el datasheet: 150 grados). el sonido era claro sin distorcion, ni ruidos.
> 
> ...


 
Asi es las bias están descuadradas deben ser de 0.6 por eso el sobrecalentamiento en los impulsores, esto puede causar daños serios en los transistores de salida o potencia, en la pagina describe perfectamente de como realizar estas mediciones y cuanto debe ser su valor.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 4, 2013)

si, asi es como lo hice despues de ensamblar la etapa. ¿entonces debo cambiar los diodos? o ¿el problema viene de otro lado?


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> si, asi es como lo hice despues de ensamblar la etapa. ¿entonces debo cambiar los diodos? o ¿el problema viene de otro lado?


 
Puede ser 3 cosas, que los diodos estén como  pueden estar bien pero como que no están muy acuerdo al Datasheet, mejor cámbielos por otros, si sigue la falla, siga con el otro caso son los transistores C2073 y el A940, al igual como lo recomiendo mi colega Ampletos asegúrense muy bien que los transistores A1015 estén muy bien, que el hFE este aproximado al del Datasheet, como lo menciona estos son los que hacen saturar el amplificador, descuadrando las bias y produciendo voltajes DC a salida parlante, eso es todo lo que hay que cuadrar, pero si hay que revisar todo todo mil veces que todos los componentes estén correctamente y no estoy exagerando, en serio hay que revisar mucho pero cuando este el amplificador a plena potencia, sonara elegante, y las horas invertidas, dinero y canas no serán en vano se lo aseguro.

Nota: no olvide revisar nuevamente muy bien el Zener que este dando el voltaje correcto.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 4, 2013)

creo que ya localise el problema. mucho de lo que lei y probe, apunta a los a1015. desmonte los a1015 para probar el hfe y me marcan 0. los reemplazare y estare comentando.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 4, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> creo que ya localise el problema. mucho de lo que lei y probe, apunta a los a1015. desmonte los a1015 para probar el hfe y me marcan 0. los reemplazare y estare comentando.


 
reynaldo gomar que bueno que posiblemente encontró la falla, si ese par diferencial son los que mas dan lio, eso si consiga unos muy buenos para que mas adelante no tenga fallas, esperamos que pueda hacer funcionar su proyecto mucha suerte quedamos Q.A.P


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 4, 2013)

sa7an  con esas mediciones de vias que muestras en las fotos son los a1015  ami me paso eso un variacion asi hace calentar los pre drivers  yo los cambie y compre unos 25401 los 4 de la misma serie y medi su hfe y ya no era tan dispareja  es mas puedes usar bc558 yo asi andube probando


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 5, 2013)

vaya, parece que no los hice esperar mucho jajajajaja.

bueno, cambie los a1015 y ahora el bias ya esta balanceado: 0.4, -0.4, pero deberia estar entre +-0.6 y +-0.7

el voltaje de q3 y q4 en las bases deberia de ser de -23v y obtengo una lectura de -15

ya revise resistencias y estan bien, cambie el (q8) a940 y su par; el (q9) c2073 por unos nuevos y nada, sigue igual

verifique el zener y esta trabajando bien segun parece: 12v en el catodo, 0 en el anodo

c3 parece no estar trabajando; no consigo lecturas

cabe mencionar que en la salida hay 0v y en la entrada hay 0.4v

se me estaba olvidando, aun se siguen calentando los drivers en vacio.


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 5, 2013)

comentabas que tienes 2 placas y que es solo una la q*ue* esta fallando, pues porque no pasas los a1015 de la placa buena ala placa q*ue* falla, pero pasalos tal como estan en la placa buena y ves que pasa


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 5, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> vaya, parece que no los hice esperar mucho jajajajaja.
> 
> bueno, cambie los a1015 y ahora el bias ya esta balanceado: 0.4, -0.4, pero deberia estar entre +-0.6 y +-0.7
> 
> ...


 
Hay un pequeño detalle y es que estas mediciones si las realiza suministrando voltaje, primero y ante nada haya que revisar es el Drive sin los transistores finales, luego si todo anda bien, con su respectivo disipador final, se colocan primero los de un canal que este muy bien y funcione normal, si falla algo ya sabe que cambiar, luego se verifica los del otro canal, eso antes de montarlos hay que estar muy seguros que estén muy bien, que no sean falsos que el hFE este en el rango y cosas así, yo tengo un mini-drive con Led de saturación, a prueba de cortos y con lectura digital, es como mi tester de potencia de Transistores de potencia, si algo va mal no es el driver si no el transistor, así no daño mi potencia superior

Nota: El PCB lo veo correcto y todos sus componentes muy bien ubicados, realice lo que comente y nos cuenta si aun se sobrecargan los impulsores.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 5, 2013)

vale, entonces lo que sugiere es que haga pruebas sin los transistores de potencia (2ac3858) y si todo va bien, colocar los de un canal y luego los del otro si todo va bien. supongo que los de un canal son los de voltaje positivo y el otro canal es el voltaje negativo ¿es correcto?

revisare el hfe y hare el procedimiento que sugiere y estare comentando.



pues ya con resultados.

sin los transistores de potencia todo esta igual, no ha habido cambios. los driver siguen calentandose. el bias esta en 0.4v y -0.4v, el zener en 11.9v en catodo y 0v en anodo, la salida en 0.0v, la entrada en -0.6v, ¿el voltaje que hay entre las bases q3 y q4 es -16v (que deberia ser -23v) sera la causa? y si es asi ¿como modifico ese valor?

por cierto, se me habia olvidado. no he puesto el disipador en los transistores de potencia ya que no he conseguido las micas para los 2sc3858.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 5, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> vale, entonces lo que sugiere es que haga pruebas sin los transistores de potencia (2ac3858) y si todo va bien, colocar los de un canal y luego los del otro si todo va bien. supongo que los de un canal son los de voltaje positivo y el otro canal es el voltaje negativo ¿es correcto?
> 
> revisare el hfe y hare el procedimiento que sugiere y estare comentando.
> 
> ...


 
reynaldo gomar, si así es correcto pero si aun no tiene las micas, no conecte los transistores finales si aun no funciona el driver "la Placa sin transistores de potencia"

Bueno si aun sigue descuadrado, debe cambiar los condensadores de 470pF, luego verifique las resistencias de 33KΩ y 15K que estas mismas estén bien si hay algún valor regular mejor cámbielas, no lo quiero alarmar pero viendo algunas de sus resistencias parecen ser muy falsificadas, aunque no lo crea las resistencias de metal fil las falsifican mucho "Las de color Azul", primero lo digo por la tonalidad de las franjas, segundo están muy irregulares los trazos, las falsas parecen dar una buena lectura pero no son lo que aparentan ni funcionan como una genérica o original, ahí debe haber algo que no me cuadra en ese par de resistencias  porque el voltaje debe ser de 23V no 16V esas resistencias son la causa, mi pregunta cuanto voltaje rectificado le esta suministrando?? Comprobó que la fuente este dando un voltaje DC correcto, bueno un detalle que vi también es que esta conectando mal la Red Zobel, fíjese que la salida a parlante + la esta conectando a GND en la Red Zobel, verifíquela cuanto antes


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 6, 2013)

ufff!!! pues ya ando aqui otra vez je je.

bueno finalmente encontre las micas y fabrique un disipador con partes en deshuso ya que no habia podido encontrarlo. monte los 2sc3858 en el disipador con su grasa siliconada y las micas, estara mal decirlo, pero me quedo bien je je. obviamente todavia no los monto en la placa o baquelita (ahi van unas fotos para levantar el espiritu je je).

ya antes habia revisado las resistencias que mencionas Kowaky y no estan lejos del valor que indican; 14.9k y 32.8k respectivamente, aun asi intentare cambiarlas por otras, haber si tengo la suerte de encontrar almenos unas genericas.

en lo que si te doy toda la razon, es en los capacitores; los de 470pf no llegaban ni a 420pf y los de 120pf no llegaban ni a 100pf, es obvio que deberan ser reemplazados y lo hare.

otra cuestion es: en el esquematico del amplificador indica que debe llevar una tension de 75v/0v/-75v, pero en el pdf del proyecto indica que debe llevar un trafo de 55v/0v/55v a mas de 6 amperios. mi fuente no llega a ese voltaje ademas supera la corriente (8/10A), estuve midiendo en varias ocasiones y promedie un voltaje simetrico de 50v/0v/-50v (eso en promedio, porque por aca la electricidad varia mucho; entre 100vac y 120vac, en la madrugada se estabiliza en 110vac). eso nunca me parecio raro ya que el transformador es de 55v/0v/55v, pero en la etapa de rectificado y filtrado suele elevarse un poco mas los voltajes, cosa que no ocurre. estuve pensando y creo que talvez haya problemas con el puente de diodos y/o los capacitores, ya que el transformador sin fuente, entrega 56v/0v/56v, es para sospechar ¿no lo crees?

en cuanto a lo de la red de zobel; opte por quitarla mientras hago las pruebas. la verdad no se ni como conectarla. si estaba al reves, fue porque me guie por las imagenes del pdf del proyecto. ya averiguare como conectarla del modo correcto.

por lo pronto (espero que al rato je je), conseguire otro puente de diodos y otros capacitores para poder eliminar el problema de la fuente. y ademas unos capacitores de 470pf y 120pf en forma, sin olvidarme de las resistencias de 15k y 33k.

pfffffffff!!! esta etapa esta acabando con mis ahorros jajajajajajajajaja. pero se que valdra el tiempo y el esfuerzo.


----------



## zopilote (Dic 6, 2013)

Haz la prueba del iman a los transistores de potencia, yo los veo muy sospechosos.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 6, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> ufff!!! pues ya ando aqui otra vez je je.
> 
> bueno finalmente encontre las micas y fabrique un disipador con partes en deshuso ya que no habia podido encontrarlo. monte los 2sc3858 en el disipador con su grasa siliconada y las micas, estara mal decirlo, pero me quedo bien je je. obviamente todavia no los monto en la placa o baquelita (ahi van unas fotos para levantar el espiritu je je).
> 
> ...


 
reynaldo gomar, el disipador le quedo elegante, tenga en cuenta que los transistores son mas robustos y disipan mas, en un caso que se eleve la temperatura de este mismo disipador coloque mas aletas refrigerantes

Como dice un gran colega lo sospeche desde un principio, que los condensadores cerámicos estaban como regulares, si seria bueno que los cambien al igual que las resistencias, porque están son las que cuadran el voltaje.

En cuento a la fuente si el Trafo entrega 55V 0 55V, ese valor que da en la fuente rectificada y filtrada esta muy mal el factor debe ser entre ±70V a ±75V, no lo contrario que recorte el voltaje, el daño mas grande que tiene y no se había percatado esta en la fuente, primero encárguese de la fuente, luego del resto, lo mejor es que realice una fuente mejor, desoldé y pruebe el puente rectificador que este correcto, los condensadores de ese valor le aconsejo que no los coloque así, si alguno es falso puede hacer variar la fuente y hay graves líos como los que se le están presentado, haga una sencilla con un puente rectificador de 20Amp a 400V, y 2 condensadores de 4700uF a 80V, en la pagina encontrara estas fuentes:

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_fuentes_simetricas.php





En cuento a lo que dice Zopilote puede realizar ese truco pero no siempre funciona con este tipo de transistores, lo mejor es hacerles las pruebas de rigor como Dios manda, así saldrá de la duda si son falsos o no, muchas veces los genéricos son muy similares a los falsos pero aguantan, los falsos no aguantan voltajes superiores a ±50V, tengo una potencia con transistores súper falsos, pero a esta le suministro ±45V y hasta ahora esta bien, por ello se recomienda suministrar voltajes pequeños a las potencias para verificar que los transistores anden bien, porque si se les inyecta un voltaje superior de ±50V y estos están falsos, paoooooooooo estallan o se queman inmediatamente, siempre use la lamparita serie, no la desconecte hasta estar 100% seguro que esta, esta muy estable


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 7, 2013)

vale ya estoy de vuelta con nuevas noticias.

resulta que arme una fuente simetrica con el trafo de 55v/0v/55v, un puente de diodos de 35A - 400v, dos capacitores de 4700mf - 100v, cuatro capacitores de 0.1mf - 250v (poliester). el resultado: la tension cayo mucho mas; a 23v/ov/-23v. aclaro que esto lo hice con el foco en serie en el primario del trafo.

decepcionado y frustrado, rearme la fuente original con todos sus componentes: trafo 55v/0v/55v, puente de diodos de 25A - 200v, seis capacitores de 2200mf - 80v, cuatro capacitores de 0.1mf - 250v (poliester) el resultado: el voltaje fue similar a mediciones anteriores; 52v/0v/-52. esta prueba la hice con el foco en serie en el primario del trafo.

ya harto de no conseguir el voltaje deseado, hice una "locura"; probe la fuente (la fuente original del proyecto) sin el foco en serie y ¡oh sorpresa! la fuente me estaba entregando 72v/0v/-72v sin problemas (la tension de la toma de casa estaba en 108v en todos los casos).

habiendo conseguido este resultado, pense en conectar el amplificador a la fuente para probar que cambios habria, pero recorde el consejo de fogonazo y saque mi martillo y me machaque los dedos para no hacer estupideces jajajajaja.

la pregunta mas grande aqui y hasta ahora desgastada es:
si la fuente sin el foco me entrega el voltaje deseado y con el foco no lo hace ¿que es lo que puede estar mal?

se me ocurre una respuesta que ya antes habia masticado en mi cabeza por mucho tiempo, pero que se me aconsejo no tomarla. esa respuesta es: "quizas el trafo tenga algun problema". en alguna parte lei que era posible que un trafo estuviera en corto parcial (el foco enciende pero sin brillo) o total (el foco enciende a todo lo que da), lo que ocasionaria que al conectarlo sin fuente el foco en serie encenderia (cosa que ocurre pero sin brillo), sin embargo, me comento fogonazo que eso no era posible ya que entrega los voltajes indicados en el mismo trafo, pero ojo, solo lo hace cuando el foco en serie no esta en el circuito. sin embargo, cuando el foco en serie esta en el circuito, los voltajes bajan mucho; en lugar de 55v/0v/55v, entrega 41v/0v/41v. me explicaba fogonazo que eso podria deberse a que el trafo es de mucha potencia y/o que ademas tiene un mayor consumo debido a la manufactura, lo que haria que encendiera la lampara, en pocas palabras; no esta bien hecho el trafo, sin embargo, el trafo funciona bien sin el foco.

¿sera que deberia cobrar una garantia o "mum-ra" esta haciendome la vida imposible?

aqui unas fotos para darle cara a lo que ocurre je je. son pruebas con foco y sin foco, tanto de AC como de DC.

anotaciones:
el multimetro negro pequeño, esta tomado lectura de el voltaje ac de la toma de casa.
los multimetros amarillos estan tomado lectura de la fuente y el trafo en diferentes ocasiones.
al pie de las fotos dice de que prueba se trata, lo demas es visual.


----------



## jvk85321 (Dic 7, 2013)

Es logico que cuando pones el foco en serie con la entrada del trafo la tension de salida caiga, pues esta en *serie* y esto conlleva una caida de tension. El foco basicamente es una resistencia de potencia y se usa como limitadora y asi evitar que al ampli se queme.

atte.
jvk85321


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 7, 2013)

y ¿que ocurre cuando es unicamente el trafo con el foco en serie (sin fuente)? ¿deberia encender el foco?

te pregunto esto ya que he probado con varios trafos sin fuente y con el foco en serie y ninguno enciende el foco. he probado trafos de valores algo cercanos y no encienden el foco. sin embargo este si que lo hace. la pregunta es: ¿porque?


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 7, 2013)

otra pregunta: ¿si en lugar de colocar el foco en serie en el primario del trafo (asumiendo que el trafo y la fuente funcionan bien), coloco un foco en serie a la salida de la fuente (entre el ampli y la fuente), un foco para + y otro para -? ¿eso tendria consecuencias negativas o resultaria en buen puerto? pregunto esto ya que al parecer la fuente esta bien y la etapa al parecer no lo esta. me imagino que de esta forma podria trabajar el ampli con el voltaje correcto pero protegida dicha etapa, aunque talvez podria fallar la fuente si algo anda mal en la etapa ¿cierto? aunque tambien imagino que dichos focos podrian evitar que tanto la fuente como la etapa resulten dañadas. eso en teoria je je. no se, solo es una idea.


----------



## eleccortez (Dic 7, 2013)

jvk85321 dijo:


> Es logico que cuando pones el foco en serie con la entrada del trafo la tension de salida caiga, pues esta en *serie* y esto conlleva una caida de tension. El foco basicamente es una resistencia de potencia y se usa como limitadora y asi evitar que al ampli se queme.
> 
> atte.
> jvk85321



 Como dice  JVK 85321 si le pones un foco el la entrada del trafo vas a tener menos voltaje en la salida de los filtros del amplificador  . También  esa caída depende de los wats del foco y bla bla bla... Busca la solución por otro lado.


----------



## tecnicoa.s (Dic 7, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> y ¿que ocurre cuando es unicamente el trafo con el foco en serie (sin fuente)? ¿deberia encender el foco?
> 
> te pregunto esto ya que he probado con varios trafos sin fuente y con el foco en serie y ninguno enciende el foco. he probado trafos de valores algo cercanos y no encienden el foco. sin embargo este si que lo hace. la pregunta es: ¿porque?


puede estar el primario del trafo en corto, el trafo con los rectificadores y capacitores, la lampara podria encender 1/2 segundo, pero no mas de eso.. ahora si enciende con intensidad, como si estuviera alimentada normalmente, tenes un problema casi seguro en el transformador.. slds..


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 7, 2013)

reynaldo gomar Antes de hacer algo se debe saber las medidas del Trafo para calcular su potencia. En una fuente con la lámpara en serie es normal que el voltaje caiga pero un poco, primero solo el Trafo se prueba con lámpara en serie puede ser una pequeña de 60W, para estar seguros que no haya ningún corto, si la lámpara enciende levemente puede haber algo mal, pero si prende total hay un corto que mejor revisarlo muy bien antes de tener un incendio, si no prende esta correcto porque el consumo de corriente es mínimo, se retira la lámpara en serie y se le hacen sus respectivas mediciones, pero antes se le coloca un fusible a la red esto es prevención por si se hace una mala medición, o en caso de un accidente se puentea mal, el fusible será el único que se quemara, luego se instala la fuente rectificada y filtrada, para estar seguros que en la fuente no hay cortos o hay algo mal, se conecta la lámpara en serie de 60W, si no enciende se retira la lámpara y se mide el voltaje de la fuente real, si el Trafo es de 55V 0 55V se hace un pequeño calculo, se debe tomar el factor (1.4141) y se multiplica por el voltaje del Trafo AC, para saber cuanto voltaje DC aproximadamente debe tener la fuente si esta correctamente, así se calcula (55V +55V) x 1.4141 = 155V este se divide en 2, para saber cuanto debe tener la fuente en sus voltajes tanto (+) como (-) se hace la operación respectiva 155V/2= ±77.5V, si este voltaje calculado se aproxima al voltaje real de la fuente rectificada y filtrada debidamente, estará en un rango ideal para trabajar, luego hay que colocar los respectivos fusibles a la salida de la fuente teniendo en cuenta el amperaje de esta misma, antes de conectar el amplificador se debe colocar una lámpara en serie de 100W si la fuente supera 6Amp, la lámpara limita el voltaje de la fuente si hay un corto en el amplificador este se detecta si la lámpara se enciende mas de lo normal, si hay transistores de potencia falsificados, la lámpara en serie al limitar el voltaje estos no se queman, porque en un comentario anterior les explique que estos transistores falsos no soportan un voltaje superior a ±50V si hay un voltaje mayor explotan si estos son falsos, por eso a muchos ven que el amplificador funciona muy bien, pero cuando desconectan la lámpara en serie paooooooo humo y demás explosiones hacen que nos preguntemos que hice mal, la respuesta esta en el capitulo anterior, esos son los procedimientos mínimos y requeridos que se deben tener en cuenta a la hora de conectar un Trafo, una fuente y el amplificador.


No se debe conectar la lámpara en serie en la fuente, solamente se debe conectar entre la red y el Trafo, entre la fuente y el amplificador lo que si se debe conectar son los fusibles, para si  en un caso de corto estos son los que nos salvaran


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 7, 2013)

¿es normal que la tension del secundario caiga de 110vac a 84vac con la lampara en serie? a mi modo de ver me parece que cae demasiado; 26vac menos. eso no me parece que sea una caida minima.

lo que me preocupa es que el foco nunca se apaga, NUNCA, aunque se ilumina a una intensidad relativamente baja, el foco es de 60w. 

(55V +55V) x 1.4141 = 155V
155V/2= ±77.5V

estos calculos estan bien, los acabo de hacer y obviamente el resultado es el mismo. en la practica obtengo voltajes muy muy cercanos: +76.7vdc/0vdc/-76.8vdc, esto sin el foco, y con el foco la tension cae unos 13vdc tanto negativos como positivos.

esta claro y entiendo que deberia caer la tension con el foco, lo han dejado claro kowaky, jvk85321 y eleccortez. lo que no en tiendo es porque cae tanto.

tecnicoa.s, lo que ocurre es que la lampara enciende de golpe y enseguida baja la intensidad, hasta ahi me parece normal, pero despues de eso, la lampara no se apaga. esto ocurre aunque el trafo no lleve la fuente ¿me explico?

kowaky, me comentas que si la lampara enciende levemente puede haber un problema. vale, eso ya lo tengo claro, pero lo que quiero es descartar la posibilidad de que el trafo tenga el problema por lo que ya he comentado antes; EL TRAFO SIN FUENTE MANTIENE ENCENDIDO EL FOCO a baja intensidad pero aun asi encendido.

segun los calculos de construya su...: 110v / raiz cuadrada de 2 = 77.8 vrms. entonces: 77.8vrms x 10a = 778 vatios. 

la tension rms es: 77.8v (valor muy cercano a las mediciones que he hecho) y la potencia es de: 778vatios. ¿con estos parametros el foco deberia mantenerse encendido a baja intensidad o el trafo tiene problemas? 

obviamente quiero descartar problemas con el trafo antes de descartar la fuente y el ampli, porque el trafo es el primer eslabon de la cadena ¿me explico?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> . . . . esta claro y entiendo que deberia caer la tension con el foco, lo han dejado claro kowaky, jvk85321 y eleccortez. lo que no en tiendo es porque cae tanto. . . . .



Eso ya te lo comenté aquí:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/864133/ _

Y por aquí nuevamente:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/864160/


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 7, 2013)

vale, entonces no es el trafo y no es la fuente. es la etapa amplificadora la que no funciona. de acuerdo.

buscare otra marca de drivers, quizas ON y vere que pasa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2013)

El transformador que posees es de calidad regular, posee un consumo en vacío (Sin nada conectado sobre el secundario) suficiente como para que ilumine bastante la lámpara, pero no es el causante de tus problemas.
Cuando cambies los driver´s efectúa el siguiente orden para la puesta en marcha:

1) Enciendes todo con el foco conectado y verificas calentamientos "En vacío", *NO* deberían existir.
2) Luego de esperar un rato y comprobar el punto anterior colocas en paralelo con el foco, "Otro foco" de la misma potencia.
3) Vuelves a verificar calentamientos y tensión de fuente de alimentación.
4) Si con esta segunda comprobación *NO* notaste problemas comprueba sin los focos en modo directo.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 7, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> vale, entonces no es el trafo y no es la fuente. es la etapa amplificadora la que no funciona. de acuerdo.
> 
> buscare otra marca de drivers, quizas ON y vere que pasa.


 

reynaldo gomar, el driver de Ampletos funciona muy bien, hay que tener un poco de paciencia en el armado, hay muchos mas drivers que son mas económicos y el armado es mucho mas fácil como el amplificador Zener, cada persona escoge su driver según el nivel de experiencia, para este driver si sebe tener un conocimiento concreto, lo mejor es que se de un respiro, luego con mas calma revise todo muy bien, por ahí en el foro vi un diseño similar y se ve muy bueno, pero no recuerdo donde lo vi, pero con algún componente maluco, alguna pista que este haciendo un falso contacto, una soldadura fría, cualquier bobada complica mucho mas la reparación.





reynaldo gomar dijo:


> ¿es normal que la tension del secundario caiga de 110vac a 84vac con la lampara en serie? a mi modo de ver me parece que cae demasiado; 26vac menos. eso no me parece que sea una caida minima.
> 
> lo que me preocupa es que el foco nunca se apaga, NUNCA, aunque se ilumina a una intensidad relativamente baja, el foco es de 60w.
> 
> ...


 
El bombillo o lámpara en serie al Trafo y gracias a una indicación de DOSMETROS, la lámpara tendrá un destello inicial, pero acabo de un momento este no se debe iluminar en ningún momento, si se enciende levemente y constantemente esto significa que esta mal diseñado, me explico cuando a este le faltan chapas y su embobinado le faltan cierto numero de vueltas, sea en el primario o secundario el bombillo paoooooooo se enciende tenuemente y constante hay que revisar su diseño, si se enciende total el bombillo o lámpara constantemente el Trafo esta en corto así de simple, y puede provocar un accidente

Si eso le pasa debe es conseguir otro Trafo o si tiene experiencia en este mismo corregir este percance, es mi humilde consejo y opinion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2013)

Kowaky dijo:


> El bombillo o lámpara en serie al Trafo no se debe iluminar en ningún momento, si se enciende levemente esto significa que esta mal diseñado


 
Al conectar un transformador circula una corriente inicial de magnetización , que es bastante elevada , luego esa corriente cesa inmediatamente , así que dependiendo del tipo de transformador y del tipo de lámpara , sería normal un pequeño destello


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 7, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al conectar un transformador circula una corriente inicial de magnetización , que es bastante elevada , luego esa corriente cesa inmediatamente , así que dependiendo del tipo de transformador y del tipo de lámpara , sería normal un pequeño destello


 
@DOSMETROS usted mismo lo ha dicho un leve destello inicial, gracias por alguna aclaración que de pronto no quedo muy clara o me salte ese punto que indica y es importante aclararlo, ya lo edito , pero como comente mas no que se mantenga levemente encendido constante, porque este indica un fallo de diseño, si queda encendido total y constante indica un corto


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Dic 8, 2013)

reynaldo gomar saludos, comprobaste que los transistores driver C2073 y A940 no esten invertidos, es decir que el C5198 NPN esta el la rama negativa y el A1941 PNP este en la rama positiva, es mas te recomiendo verifiques todos los transistores de la tarjeta que no esten en ramas contrarias.



reynaldo gomar los C2073 y A940 no son los driver, son los otros C5198 y A1941, pero lo que te quiero dar a entender es que mires todos los transistores esten segun el esquema.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 8, 2013)

hola EDUARDO RIVEIRA.

me sembraste unas dudas terribles, te cuento: el c5198 en el esquematico esta en la rama positiva y el a1941 esta en la negativa. si esto es asi, entonces el error viene del esquematico, por lo tanto el impreso tambien esta mal, y por lo tanto aunque cambie de posicion los drivers no solucionaria nada.

al fondo de la pagina 3 de este tema encontraras el esquematico y la posicion de componentes. me disculpo por ponerte a hacer estos malavarez, lo que pasa es que no se como volver a poner la imagen en este comentario. gracias por acudir.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 8, 2013)

kowaky, fogonazo, ya esta claro el asunto del trafo, la fuente y el foco, no lo tocare mas, gracias por explicarlo otra vez.

habiendo dejado todo esto claro, queda lo otro: los drivers calentones. aun no he conseguido unos nuevos drivers, aunque los actuales no tienen fallas, estan bien, los probe y no estan abiertos, el hfe esta dentro del rango entre 50 y 160 segun el datasheet de toshiba, mis drivers son toshiba igualmente.

algo mas. contrario a lo que se me ha dicho, hice pruebas sin foco pero si con fusibles en el primario del trafo y en las salidas de la fuente, no se preocupen no estallo nada. obtuve como resultados que, el zener esta trabajando a 11.9v en catodo y 0v en anodo, el par diferencial esta en 0.6v y el par de refuerzo esta en -23v, hasta ahi todo me parece normal y dentro de lo que especifica el pdf del proyecto, sin embargo el bias sigue bajo 0.4 y -0.4 y los drivers se siguen calentando. estoy convencido de que el problema es el bias, pero no se como calibrarlo y/o como encontrar el componente que lo esta descalibrando.

¿como corrijo esa falla? esa es la pregunta. ya revise y cambie los tres c2073 y el a940 desde hace tiempo y habiendo revisado que no estuvieran abiertos o en corto ademas de su hfe entre 40 y 140 correcto. cambie los diodos 1n4007 y los probe tambien y estaban correctos, cambie el c2229 y lo probe tambien con el tester y su hfe entre 70 y 240 correcto, etc, todo esta varias veces comprobado incluyendo la placa o baquelita, capacitores y resistencias ¿que es lo que no estoy viendo?

nunca estara de mas agradecerles su tiempo, informacion y gentileza al ayudarme. no estoy siendo barbero, sino, reconociendo que con ustedes no me siento perdido.


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 8, 2013)

puede ser el diferencial prueba con los 2n5401 y aumenta el valor del zener a 18v yo el mio asi lo tengo funcionando con trafo de +50v y -50v dc y es mas lo tengo trabando sin red zobel y sin capacitores esos que llevan en los transistores


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 8, 2013)

como he prometido aqui les dejo las fotos de mi proyecto, les dejo los links para no ponerlas gigantes aca...

http://imageshack.com/a/img21/9659/r3s2.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img841/2400/pxzf.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img845/6164/j6mn.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img547/5835/dzhr.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img707/9070/bb6p.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img138/7823/qslz.jpg


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 8, 2013)

gracias proteus7, probare con esos componentes y estare dando noticias.


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 8, 2013)

Les dejo tambien los links de mi proyecto, es este:

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp400w2.php

Pero en version mono, que aparece en este enlace:

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/d_amp_200W_mono.php

Tambien le deje algunos datos extra que podrian ser de utilidad y aclarar dudas:

El pcb lo hice un poco mas pequeño 10x10 ya que por aqui es uno (de los pocos) tamaños de pcb virgen que se consiguen
Otro dato fue que revisando con el tester encontre una soldadura debil en el condensador de 330pf (ubicado frente al tip41) el cual segun lei previene oscilaciones.
Es posible que dichas oscilaciones hayan dañado algun componente?
Nuevamente les agradezco a todos por su ayuda. Sin mas espero respuestas...


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 8, 2013)

Hola amigos, les tengo novedades sobre mi amplificador, funciona, el unico detalle es que no puedo ponerle señal a la entrada porque hace el molesto Ummmmm...
Sin cablecillo conectado a la entrada no hace ruido y la lampara de prueba no se enciende mas de un segundo al conectarlo, ahora, ni bien le sueldo un cablecillo hace el dichoso Ummm otra vez, y la lampara vuelve a encender a medias...
Si conecto los extremos del cablecillo entre si (entrada a masa) todo tranquilo una vez mas...
Lamento decirlo pero me encuentro mas desconcertado que antes, ya que he probado mas de un cablecillo y nada, he colocado un resistor de 10k entre la entrada y masa y nada tampoco...
el amplificador que me arme es una variante del de 400w estereo de video rockola, que tiene su version monofonica, esa me arme... Saludos.

P/d: supongo que lo moderadores borraron los links que deje con las fotos de mi amp. reglas de imagenes del foro supongo, tendre que releerlas... saludos.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 8, 2013)

SA7AN dijo:


> Hola amigos, les tengo novedades sobre mi amplificador, funciona, el unico detalle es que no puedo ponerle señal a la entrada porque hace el molesto Ummmmm...
> Sin cablecillo conectado a la entrada no hace ruido y la lampara de prueba no se enciende mas de un segundo al conectarlo, ahora, ni bien le sueldo un cablecillo hace el dichoso Ummm otra vez, y la lampara vuelve a encender a medias...
> Si conecto los extremos del cablecillo entre si (entrada a masa) todo tranquilo una vez mas...
> Lamento decirlo pero me encuentro mas desconcertado que antes, ya que he probado mas de un cablecillo y nada, he colocado un resistor de 10k entre la entrada y masa y nada tampoco...
> ...


 


@SA7AN, ya reviso la R de 18K que ande bien la de la entrada, junto al condensador electrolítico de 2.2uF y que esté bien polarizado, el (+IN) entra al condensador por el (-)le sugiero que lo cambie por uno de 4.7uF, porque el problema lo tiene en la entrada como anteriormente le había comentado


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 8, 2013)

Entra por el -, tal cual
la r de 18k anda de lujo
probare con otro cap, de 4,7...
alguna otra idea considerando que ya testee el cap y parece bien?


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 9, 2013)

sa7an, pueba a usar cable blindado o apantallado (como el de los microfonos pero mas delgado) y asegurate que todo vaya a tierra donde deba. yo tenia ese mismo problema del ruido con la version estereo del ampli de 400w de rockola y con esas dos cosas lo solucione en gran medida. igual no estaria de mas que trates de eliminar soldaduras puntiagudas, pistas cuadradas o irregulares en los bordes tanto de la placa o baquelita como de las mismas pistas. revisa si tu transformador esta blindado (deberia llevar una banda de cobre al rededor de la parte que indica sus voltajes y corriente), aunque si no lo esta, no seria gran problema, pero eso ayuda a reducir ruidos. saludos.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 9, 2013)

mas noticias.

no pude conseguir las otras piezas que me recomendaste proteus7 (porque era domingo je je), sin embargo, volvi a checar datasheets y hfe's, pero supongo que ya no deberia conseguirlos, al final veran mi torpeza je je.

les cuento. revise todos los transistores y una vez mas compruebo que estan bien, pero, el detalle en los a1015 y el c2229 es que son "Y", eso indica que son de mayor ganancia (segun los datasheet's), lo que quiere decir que no son falsificados y estan en buena condicion.

la conclusion es que requiero unos que sean "O", que tienen menor ganancia.

aqui unos datos para explicarme mejor:

2sc2229, npn, hfe: O: 70 - 140. Y: 120 - 240. (tengo 150 de hfe)
2sa1015, pnp, hfe: O: 70 - 140. Y: 120 - 240. GR: 200 - 400. (tengo 195 de hfe)

digo esto ya que se me comento que el c2229 debia estar por debajo de 130 y los a1015 por debajo de 190. como ya se habran dado cuenta, todos estos estan por encima del maximo que requiere el circuito.

¿que como se que no son falsos? pues en la impresion de cada transistor ademas del numero que lo identifica, llevan otra letra justo abajo y esa es "Y" lo que quiere decir que no son falsos, ya que estan dentro de el rango que indica el datasheet y ademas no estan ni muy cerca ni muy lejos de los minimos y maximos.

y ahora el momento de las burlas je je. cometi un error garrafal. cuando estaba tomando lecturas de voltaje en el bias y en el par diferencial olvide (¡todas las veces! ¡increible! me escupo a mi mismo) cambiar la escala del multimetro de 200vdc a una menor, supongo que estaba muy estresado ji ji. volvi a medir el par diferencial, ahora si en la escala de 2vdc y resulta que si hay 0.7vdc. sin embargo, el bias sigue bajo; 0.55 y -0.55, tambien lo medi en la escala de 2vdc.

creo que ahora sera cosa de enfocarse en la zona de los c2073 y el a940.


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 9, 2013)

Es que el amplificador en si no tiene ruido... sin mandar la entrada a masa, lo conecto y no hace ni el sonido de un mosquito... Lo conecte, primero con una ficha minijack (hembra) soldada a la placa a la que conecte mi cable marca RCA miniplug a miniplug y de ahi al cel, fue entonces cuando note que sin el cable no hacia ruido y al poner el cable empezaba a roncar mas que yo despues de mi fiesta de cumpleaños...
Por las dudas que sea mi cable, desolde la ficha mini jack y solde directamente un cablecillo de los que se usaban para mandar el audio analogico de las compacteras a la placa de sonido en una pc y al prenderlo, a roncar otra vez, asi que puse una r de 10k a masa con la entrada y seguia el ronquido hasta que saque el cablecillo y de nuevo al silencio...
Asi que creo que voy con kowaky esta vez, me suena como a una mala polarizacion en la entrada o mas probable que los transistores pequeños sean falsificados (son los a1015) los cuales lei por ahi corren falsificados como locos, y si hay lugar donde puedo conseguir transistores falsificados es aqui en mi queridisima tierra...
Sabria alguien de algun equivalente con el mismo pinout de los a1015, algun "bc***" quizas?
Mañana probaré el otro canal del amp y veo si ese anda bien o me hace lo mismo, les comentaré saludos.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 9, 2013)

bueno, almenos tu ampli funciona ji ji ji ji. suerte con tu proyecto sa7an.

pd: proteus7 me recomendo usar los 2n5401 en lugar de los a1015, pero revisa datasheets porque las patitas del 2n5401 no coinciden con las del a1015.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 9, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> bueno, almenos tu ampli funciona ji ji ji ji. suerte con tu proyecto sa7an.
> 
> pd: proteus7 me recomendo usar los 2n5401 en lugar de los a1015, pero revisa datasheets porque las patitas del 2n5401 no coinciden con las del a1015.


 

reynaldo gomar puede usar los A733, muchos prefieren usar los A1015, pero pruebe con los A733 a ver que tal le andan en su Driver


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 9, 2013)

Aqui estan las mediciones de mi ampli, todas son respecto a masa (marcado REF)
Con la entrada tierra y sin parlante, tambien con una lampara serie de 75w que no se enciende salvo unos segundos al conectar la fuente.
los 35 y -35 marcados en blanco son 35,5 y -35,5 en realidad.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 9, 2013)

les traigo buenas noticias y malas noticias.

las buenas:

cambie los drivers. resulta que habia estado usando unos toshiba, nuevos, pero muy viejos los cuales estan bien de hfe, pero bueee... fui a buscar otros transistores y encontre unos que resultaron ser toshiba tambien pero estos si eran nuevos de estas epocas je je. los monte en la placa y conecte a la toma de casa con el foco, y todo bien, ya no se calentaron en vacio, entonces me anime a hacer pruebas sin foco y resulto bien, no se calentaron aun pasando varios minutos.

las malas:

los transistores toshiba nuevos resultaron tener un hfe muy inferior; de 55 que es lo minimo, tenian 45. hice mediciones en el bias y obtuve 0.56v y -0.58v con y sin el foco. pero como no calentaban al vacio, coloque el pre y una bocina al ampli ademas de mi bajo. el resultado fue como se esperaba: habia ruido pero no demasiado, el sonido era distorcionado y sin potencia y los drivers comensaron a calentarse. obviamente no deje que cualquier cosa hechara humo y chispas, desconecte y me puse a escribirles estas noticias.

sin embargo pareciera que estoy muy serca de lograrlo ya que todo anda bien aparentemente. vagamente he recordado que en el pdf del proyecto hay valores que pueden ser cambiados segun uno requiera (adjunto una imagen).

la pregunta es ¿cual componente(s) deberia cambiar para cuadrar el bias y como que valor deberia ser?
ahora que como la mayoria son resistencias, quizas podria usar algun trimpot si no hay valores comerciales.

ademas me gustaria que me aclarasen una duda. si tengo una resistencia de 100 ohm ¿cual seria el valor comercial menor mas proximo y cual el valor comercial mayor mas proximo? 

otra cosa. ayer estuve revisando en el pdf la imagen que acabo de adjuntar y noto que r12 y r13 de 100 ohm son las resistencias de polarizacion de q7 y q9. a su vez, r10 y d1 polarizan a q6 y r11 polariza a q8 si encuentro una resistencia cuyo valor me de 0.7 y -0.7 en el bias, quizas habre solucionado el problema de las bias descuadradas. supongo que ese cuarteto de resistencias y el diodo son el gran problema ya que si coloco una resistencia de menor valor, aumentaria la ganancia, lo que no se es como calcular el valor de las resistencia para que me de +-0.7v

por otro lado, lei por aqui en el foro que se puede calibrar el bias, ya sea poniendo o quitando diodos para aumentar o redicir la corriente de reposo o incluso decia que se podian reemplazar los diodos por resistencias pero eso es algo que no quiero intentar sin antes saber mas ¿me cuentan como va eso? ya que si no son las resistencias de 100 ohm las que descalibran el bias, entonces podrian ser los diodos que estan en las bases de los drivers y de ser asi, entonces ¿que deberia hacer yo en esa zona?

dejenme saber su opinion al respecto. gracias desde ya.


----------



## Maurici0 (Dic 10, 2013)

Saludos Reynaldo. Con respecto a lo que comentas de conectar un parlante al driver y no tener los transistores de salida y que calienten los driver es normal ya que los estas forzando, y claro no te entregaran potencia ni tampoco buen sonido. Para ello tienes que conectar los finales y si todo esta bien tendras sonido.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 10, 2013)

no, no, no, mauricio, la etapa esta totalmente armada, con transistores de salida y todo je je. lo que pasa es que el bias esta por debajo de el voltaje que deberia pero no hay componentes fallidos, es por eso que quiero saber como ajusto el bias mediante los diodos que estan en la base de los drivers, porque al parecer es lo unico que me falta para dejar funcionando este ampli. saludos y gracias por acudir.


----------



## juliangp (Dic 10, 2013)

Eso pasa por armar un amplificador donde el bias se regula por diodos, si los drivers calientan aún conectando los finales algo estas haciendo mal. Fijate si alguno de los transistores de salida no presentan FUGA.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 10, 2013)

los drivers se calientan con y sin los transistores de salida. 
¿con "fuga" te refieres a si hay voltaje en la salida? de ser asi, la respuesta es no. la salida esta limpia 0.0v.
lo unico que no esta bien es el voltaje del bias, todo lo demas esta en forma, medido y comprobado varias veces.

quizas tengas razon, no debi hacer un amplificador tan complicado como este, supongo que ya es hora de desistir al proyecto porque parece que no hay nada que pueda hacer para levantarlo y hecharlo a andar, porque como ya dije varias veces, todo esta dentro de los parametros que se me han indicado y aun asi no soluciono nada.

es todo, quizas la proxima vez si lo logre pero pasara un buen rato antes de volver a intentarlo.

gracias fogonazo, kowaky, proteus7, mauricio y juliangp, si se me olvido mencionar a alguno, sepa que tambien aprecio su ayuda, su tiempo y experiencia. gracias a todos. hasta la proxima.


----------



## juliangp (Dic 10, 2013)

No hay motivo para abandonar el proyecto si ya te falta poco. El bias descuadrado, dando una MENOR medida que la que propone Construyasu.... no va a provocar calentamiento, sino que a a dar disorsión por  cruce. En ese amplificador lo unico que cuadran el bias son los diodos d2 y d3. 
Hace lo siguiente:
Pone el foco en serie a los 220v o el voltage que tengas en la red con el trafo. (como enias haciendo)
Despues del transformador a su salida no pongas nada en serie, y conecta la fuente y esta al amplificador.
Si a la salida tenes 0v o unos cuantos mV el offset es correcto
Si se cumple el paso anterior conecta un baffle o parlante y metele audio a bajo volumen (no desconectes los transistores finales)
Si suena subile el volumen hasta que la lámpara brille
Una ves que esto pase sacale la lampara y conecta el trafo a la red directamente
Con todo conectado como antes subile el volumen de a poco y chequea el calentamiento de los drivers de la siguiente manera: con el dedo tocas la carcasa, si e quema instantaneamente esta en peligro, si te quema dejandolo un rato apoyado es el funcionamiento normal de un transistor.
Subile y si llega a fondo sin calentar mucho los drivers el amplificador funciona.

Despues  hablamos de el bias...


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 10, 2013)

Hey reynaldo... es cierto lo que dice juliangp. No abandones el proyecto, revisa todos los componentes... los valores de las resistencias por ejemplo, mi recomendación es que te fijes muy bien en los colores de las resistencias, en especial las de baja denominación... aveces el dorado y el café no se distingen muy bién dependiendo del fabricante de las resistencias. Pasanos fotos de tu armado... de los drivers... mejor dicho de todo lo que puedas (unas 3 fotos es suficiente jajaja) donde se vean detalles como los drivers otra de las pistas de cobre, una de toda la placa para verificar componentes... etc. Cualquier cosa para poderte ayudar. Saludos

PD: Ya he visto otras fotos de tu proyecto mas arriba... pero necesito ver en detalle los drivers y en lo posible una donde se aprecien todas las resistencias para hecharte una mano rectificando que sean los componentes.

Edito: intenta ir a otra electrónica, y reemplaza los diodos del bias. Aunque no lo creas hay diodos de mala calidad... fabricantes chinos que utilizan materiales pésimos. Para éste circuito es crítico utilizar diodos de buena procedencia. Revisa que sean IN400... no UF400... ni sustitutos.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 11, 2013)

de acuerdo, le dare otra oportunidad. hare las pruebas que me comentas juliangp. dame un momento y te cuento lo mas detallado posible.

blanko001, ya he medido bastantes veces los valores de todos los componentes (fuera de la placa) y estan bien, he revisado las pistas de la placa bastantes veces y tambien estan bien. los diodos del bias si son 1n4007 (como indica el pdf del proyecto) y los he reemplazado ya dos veces de distintas electronicas. aun asi subire las fotos que pides pues tienes razon, entre mas ojos las vean, mas facil sera encontrar fallas. dame un momento y estare de vuelta.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 11, 2013)

juliangp aqui los resultados:

1 - con foco en serie entre toma de casa y transformador, transformador directo a fuente y fuente directa a ampli. ov en la salida. una bocina 4 ohm en la salida y un reproductor de musica en la entrada.


resultado con musica:

amplifica. sonido cascado, desagradable, sucio, tanto a bajo volumen como a alto volumen. los drivers comienzan a calentarse de a poco pero sin quemar. la lampara se mantiene prendida en un solo nivel; no brilla de mas ni de menos (esto de la lampara ya se discutio y es problema de la manufactura del trafo, no de la fuente ni del ampli).


resultado sin musica:

se mantiene silencioso por exepcion de un humm nada molesto y comun, demasiado leve como para prestarle atencion o darle importancia (es muy, muy leve, si sabes que esta, lo notas, y si no lo sabes, no lo notas ¿me explico?). los drivers no se calientan y el foco se mantiene a la misma intensidad, haya musica en la entrada o no.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

2 - sin foco en serie, o sea, el transformador directo a la toma de casa, el transformador directo a la fuente y la fuente directa a el ampli. 0v en la salida. una bocina de 4 ohm en la salida y un reproductor de musica en la entrada.


resultado con musica:

amplifica. sonido cascado, desagradable, sucio, tanto a bajo volumen como a alto volumen. los drivers comienzan a calentarse un poco mas rapido y comienzan a quemar.


resultado sin musica:

se mantiene silencioso por exepcion del humm que ya mencione antes; exactamente igual. el driver de el lado + comienza a calentarse (se entiende, pues tiene menos tension que el del lado negativo), el de el lado negativo se mantiene frio, todo esto con la entrada vacia; el reproductor y cable desconectados.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

blanko001, aqui las fotos que pediste.

pd: los capacitores ceramicos de 150 pf (151) en realidad no son de 150 pf, son de 130 pf. esto ocurre porque todos los capacitores de 120 pf (121) que compre, no llegaban ni a 100pf, asi que meti unos supuestamente mas grandes para alcanzar el valor necesario, aunque se pasaron con 10 pf, pero fue lo mas cercano que encontre.


----------



## juliangp (Dic 11, 2013)

Chequeá el valor de las resistencias remarcadas, empezando por las que acompañan a los de salida


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 11, 2013)

Algo falla. Llevamos ¡¡¡¡ 7 páginas !!! de tema y aún no funciona el amplificador.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 11, 2013)

reynaldo gomar, en un comentario anterior le había aconsejado cambiar esas resistencias de color azul, ojala por unas mejores en ultimo caso por unas de carbón, para que todo el driver quede parejo, tan solo verlas se da uno cuenta que son imitaciones de las de Metal Fil, pueden medir bien en un voltímetro pero a la hora de ponerlas a trabajar estas no funcionan bien, y mucho mas para este Driver los componentes deben estar muy bien y parejos, en cambio si fuese el Driver del amplificador Zener hasta con componentes falsos funciona, si cambio los A1015 por el A733, bueno ahí nos va comentando el progreso del amplificador, es tan solo mi humilde opinión.


----------



## juliangp (Dic 11, 2013)

Yo dudo de las resistencias de los de salida, no parecieran ser de 33ohms en vez de 0.33?


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 11, 2013)

juliangp dijo:


> Yo dudo de las resistencias de los de salida, no parecieran ser de 33ohms en vez de 0.33?



Si, y veo que fueron reemplazadas porque anteriormente no eran esas:
ANTES
Ver el archivo adjunto 102382

DESPUES
Ver el archivo adjunto 102696 

Además de ver que al parecer son de 33Ω, también veo que fueron reemplazados los pre-exitadores. No sé si sean originales. Los impulsores si se ven originales.

Veo que utilizas el A940 en vez del B546, a mi parecer ese es el regulador del bias y si el transistor es falsificado, ese puede ser el origen de tus dolores de cabeza.

Además confirma los colores y valores (medidos) de las siguientes resistencias que te marco en rojo, porque la 3 banda de color se ve café cuando deberían ser rojas.


Saludos!

PD: antes de todo, revisa las resistencias de 0.33 ohm, es normal que al medirlas nos marque entre 1 y 4 ohm por la resistencia interna del multimetro...y cables. primero mide la resistencia de los cables, luego mides la resistencia... a ese valor le restas las resistencia de los cables y te debe dar aproximado a 0.33 ohm.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 11, 2013)

Coincido @juliangp, al parecer esas resistencias son de 33Ω, pero hay que tener en cuenta que hay unas que su serigrafía es de 5W 0.33ΩJ y en otras es 5W 0R33J, los que despachan las confunden mucho con las de 5W R33J, así que solo tiene que medirlas



blanko001 dijo:


> Si, y veo que fueron reemplazadas porque anteriormente no eran esas:
> ANTES
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102382
> 
> ...


 
Precisamente es lo que le quiero dar a entender a reynaldo gomar, si esas resistencias fueran buenas tendrían en su serigrafía un buen color y un buen terminado, estas tienen otro color en su tercera banda, es un azul muy pálido y una terminación muy regular, eso deja mucho que desear


----------



## juliangp (Dic 11, 2013)

5W 0.33ΩJ y  5W 0R33J es lo mismo, pero allí claramente se ve 5wr33j, dudo seriamente, y si le tira aufio feo pienso que gran parte del problema viene de ahi


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 11, 2013)

juliangp dijo:


> 5W 0.33ΩJ y 5W 0R33J es lo mismo, pero allí claramente se ve 5wr33j, dudo seriamente, y si le tira aufio feo pienso que gran parte del problema viene de ahi


 
@juliangp, si son las mismas, pero lo que comente es que los que la venden tienden a confundirse, con las resistencias de 5W 0R33J que son de 0.33Ω y venden las 5W R33J que son de 33Ω, se parecen mucho, pero la diferencia es el 0 y claro esta su valor real, gracias a @juliangp  que se fijo en ese detalle, el amplificador si las cambia puede oírse mejor y hasta puede que se le resuelva el sobrecalentamiento de los impulsores, el descuadre en las bias si se debe a algún diferencial falso o a esas resistencias muy dudosas, porque las de 33Ω se recorta mucho y aumenta el THD.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 11, 2013)

Bueno señores... solo es un malentendido, lo cierto es que si esa resistencia es de 33Ω ese es un problema que llevará al mal funcionamiento del amplificador; sería el primer punto a tratar, es decir, sacarlas y medirlas. Cambiarlas si es necesario (por las que son) y probar el amplificador.
Si no va bien lo anterior entonces yo cambiaría esas resistencias azules que no se diferencia si la tercera banda es roja o café... debe ser roja. Se prueba el amplificador.
Y ya si no va bien pues yo sospecharía del transistor (puede ser falsificado) que ajusta el bias junto con los diodos. 
Saludos.

PD: recuerdo que pedí 8 resistencias de 0.47Ω a 5W, cuando llegué a casa decía 47ΩJ debía decir 0.47ΩJ, 0.47RJ ó R47J. Regresé a la tienda y no me creían que eran de 47Ω en vez de 0.47Ω Hasta que le pedí el favor a la encargada que me dejara ver la cajonera donde tenían las resistencias... y claro, había una bolsa de 47Ω en el gabetero de 0.47Ω.

Saludos


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 12, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmm, disculpen mi necedad pero no creo que sean las resistencias azules y no lo digo por llevar la contraria, sino, porque ademas de medirlas fuera de la placa, tambien revise colores, y si, algunas se ven un poco desbanecidas pero es el color correcto y valor correcto (entiendo lo que dicen de que pueden aparentar estar bien), sin embargo, el par diferencial (0.78vdc) y el de refuerzo (-23.5vdc) estan en los voltajes correctos al igual que el regulador o etapa de regulacion (11.9vdc (c2229 y zener con resistencias), supongo que si dichas resistencias fueran falsas, no trabajarian correctamente, el detalle es que almenos en esa parte lo hacen. no se si quedo claro je je.

por otro lado, me sembraron la duda de las resistencias de .33 ohm. la serigrafia va asi en dos de ellas: "5WR33J" y las otras dos: "5WR33ΩJ". las medire otra vez y estare dando noticias. para aclarar, no las he reemplazado, solo cambiaron de lugar cuando hice las pruebas.

el a940 ya lo he cambiado dos veces de distintas electronicas, los he probado con el tester para saber si estan abiertos o en corto y salieron bien, el hfe esta dentro del rango que indica el datasheet, lo mismo hice con los c2073, sin embargo, los primeros c2073 (de fairchild) si eran falsos ya que indicaban demasiada ganancia, los que ven en las fotos mas actuales (de motorola), estan dentro de el rango que indica el datasheet y no estan en corto o abiertos.

los drivers. aunque no lo crean, estos drivers toshiba de las fotos mas actuales calientan menos, pero hay un gran detalle; el hfe es demasiado bajo, osea, esta fuera del rango minimo que indica el datasheet. caso contrario con los toshiba que use en el primer armado, osea, estaban dentro del rango de hfe y calentaban un monton, de hecho el primer par se quemo y el segundo aun sirve pero lo sustitui por estos que ven en las fotos mas actuales solo para probar y como veran no hubo muchos cambios je je.


----------



## juliangp (Dic 12, 2013)

no pueden ir resistencias de semejante valor en el emisor npn y el emisor pnp cuasi, si son de 33ohm estan mal, si dan ese valor cambialas por las de 0.33 y hace el procedimiento que te dije anteriormente. Tiene que funcionar si es eso


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 12, 2013)

si en eso estoy, bueno, mas bien estoy esperando que caliente el cautin para poder sacarlas je je. tambien adjuntare unas fotos de los toshiba que use primero, los que estan bien y dentro del rango hfe ademas de otros dos que abri para verificar la pastilla. ya me diran ustedes que opinan.

dame unos minutos y estare de vuelta.



pues bien, ya de vuelta.

resultados de las mediciones:

el multimetro tiene .3 entre cables. y todas las resistencias me daban una medida estable de .6 lo que nos lleva a .3Ω. pero ¿deberia ser .33 o con .3 es suficiente? lo medi en la escala mas pequeña del ohm-metro; 200Ω. aun asi conseguire otras resistencias de .33Ω en otra electronica y vere que pasa.

aqui la foto de los driver de el primer armado y los primeros reemplazos. abiertos a la izquierda y centro, drivers en buen estado a la derecha. arriba a1941, abajo c5198. la pastilla mide 4mm x 4mm. es de destacar que la serigrafia se le fue desprendiendo con la manipulacion y las calentadas, pero aun asi (no en las fotos) se ve claro el numero ¿seran falsos? no me lo parece aunque hay indicios, pero ustedes que saben mas podrian despejar esa duda.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 12, 2013)

un ultimo descubrimiento: las resistencias que polarizan a los drivers; r16 y r17, segun el pdf del proyecto, deben ser de 47Ω - 5w. bueno, pues tambien las acabo de comprobar y me dan una lectura de .4Ω.

haciendo las cuentas, creo que me vendieron unas de .47Ω. esta es la serigrafia: "5WΩ47J", siendo que en la imagen de construya su... aparece con esta otra: "5W47RJ". las de .33Ω aparecen tal cual las mias. aqui la imagen. 

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/imagenes/amp_spectrum/amp_spectrum_02.jpg


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 12, 2013)

Tienes razón...según la imagen son de 47 ohmios. También vi el diagrama de la página y también son de 47. Ese es un gran detalle eh!


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 12, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Tienes razón...según la imagen son de 47 ohmios. También vi el diagrama de la página y también son de 47. Ese es un gran detalle eh!


 
Aquí suele pasar mucho eso, que esta mal la serigrafía pero están bien las R, otras si se vende por error, porque con resistencias de tan alto valor el amplificador ni respiro daría, pero en las imágenes y en el video cuando mide los valores se ve que trabaja muy bien, para mi que la serigrafía esta mal no se.


----------



## juliangp (Dic 12, 2013)

Están tirando de más los drivers entonces, si te marcan .3 las de salida estan bien, cambia las de los drivers por 47ohm


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 12, 2013)

Kowaky dijo:


> Aquí suele pasar mucho eso, que esta mal la serigrafía pero están bien las R, otras si se vende por error, porque con resistencias de tan alto valor el amplificador ni respiro daría, pero en las imágenes y en el video cuando mide los valores se ve que trabaja muy bien, para mi que la serigrafía esta mal no se.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXeJyNHpcLc&feature=player_embedded



Sí en el video también aparecen de 47Ω, ese debe ser el bendito problema. Muchachos si se resuelve el problema nos tomaremos unas chelas jajaja


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 12, 2013)

si, deben ser de 47 homs en mi ampli yo las tengo de 47 homs


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 12, 2013)

Creo que ese es el problema del amigo reynaldo, ahora bien yo les comento que mi amplificador, luego de las medidas que tomé me di cuenta que todos los voltajes eran parejos de un lado positivo y del otro negativo, lo que indicaba, como ya habia dicho que el amplificador andaba bien...
Entonces me dije que tenia que haber algo mal conectado, pero estaba todo bien la fuente bien, y el ampli con cc andaba bien, eh aqui mi error, ya que yo para las pruebas deje los diodos de la fuente soldados en la placa de mi ampli y le mande voltaje al punto de los capacitores (cc de una fuente con mas filtrado) pero por alguna razon los diodos instalados rectificaban la señal del tap central del transformador y la mandaban hacia ambas ramas creando el temible umm de mi amplificador... conectada la fuente de prueba tras los diodos se solucionó el problema...
(quiero que sepan que tome en cuenta los que comentaron que era un problema de fuente para llegar a esa conclusión, gracias  )

Pero aun sigo necesitando de su ayuda, porque ahora conecte el otro amplificador (habia montado 2) y en todos los puntos de medida hay voltajes anomalos (comparados con las mediciones que realize en mi otro amplificador que ya funciona perfectamente...) Asi que mas tarde, o mañana a  mas tardar estaré subiendo las mediciones de este otro ampli el cual definitivamente tiene un problema, ya que no "funciona]" como el otro con las cargas de los capacitores y ademas tengo mucha cc a la salida.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 12, 2013)

parece que si es el problema (segun léo). hare los cambios esta noche y dare noticias.

por cierto ¿que me dicen de la imagen de los drivers? solo para descartar posibilidades.

sa7an, desmonta transistores y revisa hfe y prueba si no esta alguno abierto o en corto, lo mismo con los diodos, tambien chequea el valor de las resistencias segun codigo de color y con tester. verifica que la fuente tenga voltajes simetricos. revisa si no te falto colocar algun puente, no se, cualquier cosa fuera de lugar segun el esquematico. espero ayudar.

ademas permitanme disculparme, ya que por ignorancia asegure una y otra vez que todos los valores eran correctos y seguro le saque canas verdes a uno que otro colega. leccion aprendida; revisar 10,000 veces todos los componentes de todas las formas posibles y al alcance. ahora veremos si hay cambios.


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 12, 2013)

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> parece que si es el problema (segun léo). hare los cambios esta noche y dare noticias.
> 
> por cierto ¿que me dicen de la imagen de los drivers? solo para descartar posibilidades.
> 
> sa7an, desmonta transistores y revisa hfe y prueba si no esta alguno abierto o en corto, lo mismo con los diodos, tambien chequea el valor de las resistencias segun codigo de color y con tester. verifica que la fuente tenga voltajes simetricos. revisa si no te falto colocar algun puente, no se, cualquier cosa fuera de lugar segun el esquematico. espero ayudar.



Todo ayuda querido amigo, despues de cenar voy a empezar la revision de este otro bicho (y me refiero a el asi porque ya planeo olvidarme de los amplis integrados, quizas luego me monte alguno de los hibridos con 741 que publico fogonazo)
Estaré dejando novedades ni bien las tenga. Saludos.



Ah olvide mencionar que por costumbre al montar chequeo los valores de las resistencias con tester porque por aqui parecen tener una tolerancia del 150% los componentes... hahaha...


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 12, 2013)

SA7AN dijo:


> Creo que ese es el problema del amigo reynaldo, ahora bien yo les comento que mi amplificador, luego de las medidas que tomé me di cuenta que todos los voltajes eran parejos de un lado positivo y del otro negativo, lo que indicaba, como ya habia dicho que el amplificador andaba bien...
> Entonces me dije que tenia que haber algo mal conectado, pero estaba todo bien la fuente bien, y el ampli con cc andaba bien, eh aqui mi error, ya que yo para las pruebas deje los diodos de la fuente soldados en la placa de mi ampli y le mande voltaje al punto de los capacitores (cc de una fuente con mas filtrado) pero por alguna razon los diodos instalados rectificaban la señal del tap central del transformador y la mandaban hacia ambas ramas creando el temible umm de mi amplificador... conectada la fuente de prueba tras los diodos se solucionó el problema...
> (quiero que sepan que tome en cuenta los que comentaron que era un problema de fuente para llegar a esa conclusión, gracias  )
> 
> Pero aun sigo necesitando de su ayuda, porque ahora conecte el otro amplificador (habia montado 2) y en todos los puntos de medida hay voltajes anomalos (comparados con las mediciones que realize en mi otro amplificador que ya funciona perfectamente...) Asi que mas tarde, o mañana a  mas tardar estaré subiendo las mediciones de este otro ampli el cual definitivamente tiene un problema, ya que no "funciona]" como el otro con las cargas de los capacitores y ademas tengo mucha cc a la salida.



Ok... amigo, revisa primero las pistas... es lo primerísimo, que no existan contactos donde no se debe. También utiliza un cepillo de dientes con alguna sustancia de limpieza, por ejemplo algunos utilizan alcohol, otros thinner, otros acetona... etc (tema de controversia) en fin, yo utilizo thinner; debe hacer enfasis en los contactos de los transistores ya que al estar muy juntos se producen "semicontactos" con residuos de soldadura o resina carbonizada. Luego nos comentas como te va.




reynaldo gomar dijo:


> parece que si es el problema (segun léo). hare los cambios esta noche y dare noticias.
> 
> por cierto ¿que me dicen de la imagen de los drivers? solo para descartar posibilidades.
> 
> ademas permitanme disculparme, ya que por ignorancia asegure una y otra vez que todos los valores eran correctos y seguro le saque canas verdes a uno que otro colega. leccion aprendida; revisar 10,000 veces todos los componentes de todas las formas posibles y al alcance. ahora veremos si hay cambios.



Los transistores (2) son los drivers... los otros medianitos son los pre-excitadores (drivers al fin de cuentas) Todos parecen originales, yo alguna vez dudé porque no eran toshiba, los toshiba los conozco muy bién. Veo que no son de toshiba pero si se ven originales. Por ahora no pensemos en ello jejeje.

Y tranquilo, no pasa nada con lo de rectificar valores. Creeme que sucede y le sucede a cualquiera. Y eso no es nada, alguna vez me vendieron 4 resistencias de 10W mal serigrafiadas. hasta no medir una a una no me di cuenta del problema. Me fuí enojado a reclamar... pero las chicas que atienden no tienen ni la culpa, así como siempre terminé sin disgusto y les dije hasta tímidamente que no eran correctas para que le avisaran al proveedor. Igualmente me dieron otras nuevas de otro fabricante sin problema...

Saludos y cruzaré los dedos para que se solucione con el cambio de resistores.


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 13, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Ok... amigo, revisa primero las pistas... es lo primerísimo, que no existan contactos donde no se debe. También utiliza un cepillo de dientes con alguna sustancia de limpieza, por ejemplo algunos utilizan alcohol, otros thinner, otros acetona... etc (tema de controversia) en fin, yo utilizo thinner; debe hacer enfasis en los contactos de los transistores ya que al estar muy juntos se producen "semicontactos" con residuos de soldadura o resina carbonizada. Luego nos comentas como te va.



Cuando tuve (o crei tener) problemas con la primera placa le hice una limpieza (a ambas) con mi invento de taladro de placas (motor de casettera + aguja de injeccion -de jeringuilla-) le di una pasada suave para eliminar los restos de desoxidante y luego lo limpie con quitaesmalte (acetona)... anteriormente ya habia revisado que las pistas no tubieran conductividad entre si. revisaré de todas formas y haré las mediciones ya mismo, saludos y gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 14, 2013)

nuevas noticias.

se que prometi postear los resultados ayer (12 dic), pero como aca en mexico algunos locales cierran por festividades religiosas ya no pude conseguir las resistencias sino hasta hoy je je.

el resultado:

pues en efecto el gran problema eran dichas resistencias. una vez que fueron cambiadas, la etapa funciono muy bien, pero, aun habia un detalle, el sonido era claro pero tenia un pequeño nivel de distorcion, asi que decidi cambiar los drivers mas resientes por el segundo par; los toshiba que estan en forma y el resultado es un sonido sin distorcion, limpio. ¡¡¡ya era hora carai!!!

en este momento tengo la etapa funcionando sin el foco y con el volumen a medias, los drivers ya no calientan exesivamente, lo hacen pero muchisimo menos que antes, los transistores de salida calientan pero es de esperarse y lo considero buena señal je je. tambien probe la etapa con el pre de bajo y es una chulada, un sonido bien limpio y directo, estoy serca de enamorarme de este ampli jajajajaja. pero aun tengo algunas dudas ya que el bias sigue en valores desiguales.

una vez que tenga todo el proyecto bien levantado (gabinete y bafle), subire fotos. mañana mismo voy por madera y metal, a menos que aun haya algo mas por hacer je je.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 14, 2013)

Que buena noticia! Por poco y abandonas el proyecto, tu dinero y lo mas importante: tu esfuerzo. No digo que luchemos en todo, hay cosas que si ameritan darlas por perdida jejeje. Bueno, no sé en México cuáles fiestas se celebran ahora en Diciembre, supongo que debe ser parecido a todos los países latinos, eso significa que: Apurate a ensamblar un gabinete y el bafle.

PD: Recuerda una optima "refrigeración" (ventilación) y por tonto que parezca, si montas en gabinete metálico el amplificador, lo mejor es estar muy pero muy seguro de colocar postes plásticos (preferiblemnte) y verificar que nada en absoluto hace contacto eléctrico con el gabinete. Cuándo tengas tiempo revisa mi historia con otro ampli para que veas lo torpe que fuí... o puedo llegar a ser. Lee desde el comentario 233 de aquí.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2013)

Como muy bien dijo el compañero zopilote:


> Ya se a visto que confeccionan los pcb sin espejarlos, *sueldan todo sin  serciorarse que el componente es del valor correcto y tiene los pines  correctamente posicionados, aqui uno tiene que medir dos veces y soldar  solo una vez*, usar el focometro y un multimetro para medir los voltajes.



No es por tirar "mala onda", pero no les parece mucho escribir SIETE páginas de consejos y mediciones por que alguien no midió las resistencias????


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como muy bien dijo el compañero zopilote:
> 
> 
> No es por tirar "mala onda", pero no les parece mucho escribir SIETE páginas de consejos y mediciones por que alguien no midió las resistencias????



Y además de un amplificador "*Ajeno*" al Foro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2013)

Tal cual.... seguimos atendiendo los problemas de construyasublablabla cuando acá hay amplificadores MUY SUPERIORES y a esto le sumamos que parece que nadie controla lo que compra y suelda en un PCB por que acá siempre hay alguien dispuesto a gastar tiempo en socorrerlo.
Digo.... si alguien va a armar un amplificador de mas de 200W, al menos debería saber que hacer si no funciona... empezando por verificar los componentes del armado ANTES de soldarlos, por que en cualquier momento les van a soldar una banana en la etapa de salida y la deducción mas sofisticada será "...me prende el foco"


----------

